# PC Zusammenstellung -  Was meint ihr ?



## speedcubealex (18. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
Also ich habe vor mir einen Pc zu kaufen und diesesmal vorhabe ihn aus Komponenten zusammenzusetzten, wegen besserem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.Bei der Suche bin ich auf einige Zusammenstellungen gestoßen.( von Schnitzel hier).
Dabei gefiel mir die 750 € Variante ganz gut  
Allerdings würde ich ganz gerne das eine oder andere noch austauschen gegen ein anderes und möchte nun wissen ob das zusammen passt und/oder ihr Vorschläge für bessere Alternativen habt.(die auch nicht viel teurer sein sollten  )
Der PC ist fürs zocken und für Bildbeabeitungsprogramme wie Photoshop. Er sollte nicht soo laut sein (aber muss nun nicht mucksmäuschenstill sein  )
Ich werde ihn allerdings erst ende Semptember bekommen. 
Vorraussichtliches Betriebssystem: Windows 7 
Maus und Tastatur sind vorhanden 
und der Monitor: Medion MD 20122 ( 22 Zoll , Auflösung : 1680 x 1050) 


*AMD*
Board ASRock 870 Extreme3
CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed
*Ram*
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
*Grafik*
PNY GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 wobei ich hier gerne diese hier nehmen würde Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 
*HDD*
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS50, 
*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy hier würde ich dieses nehmen Xigmatek Asgard III schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt *
Netzteil*
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W

Liebe Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Ich würde  Dir ein schnelleres Intel SandyBridge System empfehlen. Möchtest Du übertakten?

Für die Auflösung ist eine HD6950, und erst recht eine GTX570 oversized, da würde sich eher eine ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 anbieten.

Wenn Du auf leise Komponenten achtest, ist eine Gehäusedämmung eigentlich nicht notwendig. Denn die isoliert nicht nur akustisch, sondern auch thermisch -> Die Gehäuselüfter müssen schneller drehen -> lauter.

Wenn schon AMD, würde ich ein AM3+ Board nehmen, dann kannst Du auf den Bulldozer aufrüsten, z.B. ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970. Und als Übergangs-CPU einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed. Aber mit Intel wärst Du schneller unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Derzeit kommst du um Sandy nicht herum, würde dir auch dazu raten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

Wären ja noch ein paar Wochen zeit, entweder das Asrock 970 Extreme4 oder eben SB mit vielleicht dem i5 2500K + dem P67 / Z 68 Board


----------



## speedcubealex (18. Juli 2011)

Ich würde das ganze gerne aber als End-Version nutzen , also nicht andauernd aufrüsten oder nur Übergangsversionen benutzen.
Also du meinst ich sollte als GraKa die Asus nehmen ? und die gehäusedämmung kann man ja weglassen , wenn ihr meint das das nicht notwendig ist.
Ich möchte nicht übertakten. Da ihr ja alle das Sandybrigde emfehlt , denke ich werde ich auch ein Intel SB nehmen , welches würdet ihr empfehlen , und welches Board dazu ?
Als Gehäuse würde ich denn eventuell dieses in betracht ziehen Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster passt das dann alles rein ?
wie sieht das mit Lüftern aus? ausreichen?
und was haltet ihr von ssd? 
danke für die bisherigen antworten 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

Das Midgard ist ok, die Serienlüfter aber nicht. Da wäre für hinten ein Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm und vorne ein Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm nicht verkehrt.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

Man könnte notfalls die Serienlüfter erstmal mit der beigelegten Lüftersteuerung nutzen. Die Karte paßt da rein, ich habe in dem Gehäuse die GTX 570 DC II drin mit quasi gleicher Baulänge


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Die Lüftersteuerung im Midgard ist aber auch ein Witz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Lüftersteuerung im Midgard ist aber auch ein Witz.


Natürlich ist es nicht High End, aber für den Übergang könnte man damit leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2011)

Eine Lüftersteuerung muss nicht High End sein, sie sollte aber wenigstens funktionieren und bei allen Midgard, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, funktioniert das Teil nie richtig.


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Gut vielen dank.
Ich fasse dann nochmal zusammen
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61  65€
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 150€
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 7€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
Gesamt : 590€ !! bin ich ja viel billiger als gedacht 
Der RAM ist ok oder ? 
ich hab grade in der Signatur von dir Softy von dem Card Reader gelesen , zum festen Einbau , könnt ich auch gebrauchen und kostet ja nicht viel. Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€ 
Und was haltet ihr nun von einer SSD ?
Grüße Alex


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Die RAM sind OK, ich bin ein Fan der GeIL, benutze ich auch selbst, sind sehr gut.
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

SSD ist OK, kannst du für Windows benutzen und je nach Größe passen auch noch ein paar Games mit drauf.
Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

hmm na dann vertrau ich doch mal dem Profi und nehm dann auch die GeIL  und das mit der ssd überleg ich mich noch , ist dann eher optional , weil die drückt dann ja schon wieder ganz schön auf den Preis 
Wieviel Speicher braucht Windows ungefähr darauf ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Windows Sieben belegt im Idle rund 1,2GB RAM (64bit Version). Da RAM günstig ist, kauf ein 2x4GB Kit. Mit 8GB kommst du lange aus, da die meisten Anwendungen eh nur 32bit sind und dann auch nur 2GB RAM adressieren können.


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

hmm gut dann sollte das vollkommen reichen 
Wenn ich nun eine ssd nehmen sollte , welche größe ? mir würde es reichen wenn windows 7 draufpasst. weiviel platzt würde windows auf der ssd einnehemen , also in GB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

Win 7 ist mit ca 20 GB angegeben. Ich wäre zwar bei Mushkin geblieben, aber G.E.I.L ist auch nicht übel


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

hmm gut dann würden 64 aber massig reichen  
hmm was gibt es den für gründe für mushkin ?


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Wäre die ssd auch gut ? Patriot Torqx 2  32GB, 2.5", SATA II da mir 32 GB dann reichen werden .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

Jepp die 64 GB sollten reichen. Ist halt mein Geschmack wie bei Quasselslipstream der Geil. Ich hatte bei den die Stabilität sowie die OC Freudigkeit geschätzt, wobei der letzte Punkt mittlerweile kaum noch Einfluß hat.

Bitte unterlasse Doppelposts und nutze den " Bearbeiten - Button ", die Mods mögen es nicht und belohnen es nicht unbedingt mit Leckerlis


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Wäre die ssd auch gut ? Patriot Torqx 2  32GB, 2.5", SATA II da mir 32 GB dann reichen werden .


 
Ich würde, wenn dann eine SSD mit mind. 64GB nehmen. Windows hat die unangenehme Eigenschaft, sich im Lauf der Zeit aufzublähen . Außderdem passen bei 64GB neben Windows, dem üblichen Office-Kram noch 1-2 Lieblingsspiele mit drauf, die dann schneller laden und eventuelle Nachladeruckler werden reduziert.

Die Crucial m4 64GB ist da sehr gut. Beim RAM würde ich auch eher zu GeIL greifen.


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2011)

Hier noch zwei RAM-Alternativen:


TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sicher, jeder hat seinen "Lieblings"-Hersteller RAM spielt bei der SandyBridge aber eh eine untergeordnete Rolle, warum also nicht den günstigeren nehmen? Hier wäre ein noch effizienteres NT:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/614775

Gruß


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke ich werde bei der bisherigen zusammenstellung bleiben,
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61  65€
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 150€   lohnt sich auch der Intel Core i5-2500 4x 3.30 GHz,boxed 160€ kostet ja nur 10 Euro mehr  
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 7€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 90€ Wobei ich diese eher optional bereithalte  
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€
597€ (687€ mit ssd)

So und jetzt zum Schluss dann noch die Frage , eir kriege ich das zusammen ? solll ich es selbst zusammenbauen muss ich dafür noch Kabel kaufen oder irgendetwas anderes notwendiges, LAN-adapter ist ja schon enthalten , also so das das Internet geht ? 

Grüße Alex


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2011)

*@TE:* Waren ja auch nur Vorschläge, die Konfig ist top! Klar bekommst du das selbst hin Es ist nicht so schwer (ähnlich wie beim Lego-Baukasten)... vielleicht hast du ja einen Bekannten/Kumpel/Kollegen, der so etwas schon einmal gemacht hat. Zu zweit macht das ganze noch mehr Spaß und man lernt etwas dabei. Es gibt auch genügend Anleitungen zum Thema online (Youtube). Wenn du es dir doch nicht zutraust, Hardwareversand baut für 20€ extra auch zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

Ja kann man so lassen, wobei ich eher der Freund ext. Kartenleser bin. Alles nötige sollte dabei sein, Kabel etc. sind beim Board dabei und Schrauben und Co beim Tower. Gleich beim 1. Start LAN - Kabel rein und gut ist es. Der Zusammenbau ist nicht wirklich schwer und das Handbuch hilft da auch vom Board. Die 200MHz würde man so nicht merken bei der CPU, wobei ein K Modell auch nur weitere 10 Taler mehr kosten würde ( Übertaktung ) aber beim Board wären dann auch ein paar Dublonen fällig


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Ja ich denke ich werde das auch hinbekommen  aber brauche ich dann noch Kabel ?? oder sind die bei den Komponenten dabei ?


----------



## facehugger (19. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> aber brauche ich dann noch Kabel ?? oder sind die bei den Komponenten dabei ?


Ist alles dabei

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ja ich denke ich werde das auch hinbekommen  aber brauche ich dann noch Kabel ?? oder sind die bei den Komponenten dabei ?



Vielleicht eher Kabelbinder damit es aufgeräumt aussieht, aber Kabel sind soweit alle beim Board dabei was ich im vorherigen Post geschrieben hatte


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Ja nur deinen Post hatte ich noch nicht gelesen gehabt  Nagut dann lassen wir das beim i5 2400
Kabelbinder sind vorhanden  Wieso bist du nicht so der Freund von internen Cardreadern?


----------



## Lordac (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



speedcubealex schrieb:


> Wieso bist du nicht so der Freund von internen Cardreadern?


vielleicht hat es damit zu tun das man einen mobilen (z.B. Transcend Compact Card Reader P5) einfach zu Freunden mitnehmen und ihn auch dort nutzen kann.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

Achso ja ich hatte jetzt eher an i-welche technischen oder ähnliche Nach- oder Vorteile gedacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ja nur deinen Post hatte ich noch nicht gelesen gehabt  Nagut dann lassen wir das beim i5 2400
> Kabelbinder sind vorhanden  Wieso bist du nicht so der Freund von internen Cardreadern?



Pfui nicht gelesen. Ne mich störten einfach die Laufwerke, hatte teilweise 3 opt. Laufwerke und zeitweise bis zu 10 Partitionen. Das wurde mir zu unübersichtlich und ausserdem war kein Platz mehr im Gehäuse bei den 2 opt. Lws, Lüftersteuerung, Wechselrahmen usw.


----------



## speedcubealex (19. Juli 2011)

achso  naja ich hab ja nur ein optisches Laufwerk


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2011)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht super aus 

v.a. der CardReader ist prima


----------



## speedcubealex (20. Juli 2011)

Joa finde ich auch  Danke für die Hilfe , ist ja noch um einiges billiger geworden
Aber ich habe ja auch noch Zeit bis ich den kaufe


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du erst später kaufst, würde ich den Thread hier ein paar Tage, bevor Du bestellst nochmal hochholen, vielleicht gibt es bis dahin einen neuen Preis/Leistungsknaller


----------



## speedcubealex (20. Juli 2011)

ja gut alles klar  wenn evtl ja wirklich nochmal der knüller kommt


----------



## speedcubealex (22. Juli 2011)

Ich habe grade erst gesehen , das bei dem Gehäuse 2 Lüfter dabei sind ? einer vorne eienr hinten ? wo sollen dann die beiden weiteren hin ? oder ersetzten ?
Soweit wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe heißt ja CPU, boxed , das der mit CPU lüfter ist (oder nicht ?) brauche ich dafür noch wärmeleitpaste ?


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Boxed = Ein kleiner (ausreichender) Kühler liegt bei, WLP ist drauf. 

Die Lüfter solltest du ersetzen, nicht ergänzen. Die Standardlüfter vom Midgard sind ziemlich nervtötend.


----------



## speedcubealex (22. Juli 2011)

Oke  , also montiere ich die beiden die enthalten sind ab und baue die beiden mir empfohlenen wieder an deren Stelle ein ?


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Jop. Achte nur drauf, dass du sie richtig herum montierst (Blasrichtung steht auf dem Rahmen).


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2011)

Der 140mm Lüfter kommt vorne hin (Luft rein), der 120er ist für hinten (Luft raus)

Auf dem Lüfter sollten 2 Pfeile sein, einer zeigt den Luftstrom, der andere die Drehrichtung an.


----------



## speedcubealex (22. Juli 2011)

Gut dan wär die Sorge ja auch geklärt  also muss ich die ja nur ersetzten.
hmm nur das die kabel auh alle guit liegen das ist meine einzigste sorge noch


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Viel Glück


----------



## speedcubealex (24. Juli 2011)

Eine Sache interessiert mich jetzt schon noch , wofür übertaktet man ? reicht die Leistung nicht , aber die cpu´s sind doch stark genug??  
Also wär ganz nett wenn mir mal einer verrät wozu  Und ist das ganze auch hardwarefreundlich ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Übertakten ist eher ein "Sport" als dass es was bringt.
Die aktuellen CPUs sind mit Standardtakt schnell genug für alles, übertakten bringt hier nichts. 
Später, wenn die CPU langsam wird, kann man durch Übertakten noch ein paar Monate rausholen, ehe man sie tauschen muss.


----------



## huntertech (24. Juli 2011)

Die einen Übertakten zum Spaß haben, andere sind Rekordjäger. Dann gibt es die, die einfach das Maximale aus ihren Komponenten rausholen wollen und es gibt die, die die Leistung der CPU steigern wollen, wenn sie nicht reicht bzw, mehr gewünscht ist. Du kannst z.B. bei Sandy Bridge über 30% sehr leicht rausholen (im Regelfall), das sind immerhin 30% mehr FPS wenn die CPU limitiert!


----------



## speedcubealex (24. Juli 2011)

ja 30% sind ja schon viel , wie macht man sowas ? und würde sich das negativ auswirken ? weil es klingt ja nicht schlecht muss ich ja mal so sagen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

Du solltest dich unbedingt einlesen. Ein kleiner Fehler und deine CPU ist Schrott, bevor du überhaupt ein Bild hast. Es gibt genügend Anleitungen im Netz wie das geht, soviel also zum "wie macht man sowas". Die Auswirkungen: Höherer Stromvebrauch (etwa Linear zur Taktsteigerung aber exponentiell mit der Spannung), daher auch höhere Abwärme, die entweder die CPU weiter aufheizt oder zu einem lauteren Lüfter führt. Dazu kommen Garantieverlust und die Tatsache, dass die kleinste Änderung durch einen unglücklichen Zufall einen Defekt hervorrufen kann, die ja nicht mehr unter die Garantie fällt. Dann kostet es natürlich etwas Zeit und manchmal auch Nerven, bei mir dauerte es z.B. Monate, bis es stabil war (ich habe vor einigen Wochen die letzte Einstellung feinjustiert, im März letzten Jahres habe ich mit dem Übertakten angefangen!).

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du dich gerne melden, lieber sicher als Schrott


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> ja 30% sind ja schon viel , wie macht man sowas ? und würde sich das negativ auswirken ? weil es klingt ja nicht schlecht muss ich ja mal so sagen



Mit SandyBridge ist Übertakten dank des offenen Multiplikators ziemlich einfach. Ohne Spannungserhöhung ist die Gefahr, was zu schrotten auch erst mal relativ gering. Aber natürlich solltest Du vorher ein bis 2 How-to's lesen.


----------



## tobibo (25. Juli 2011)

Nur von einer Spannungserhöhung solltest du anfangs die Finger lassen, auch wenns noch so verlockend scheint, das letzte rauszuholen ))


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

So geht das mit dem Übertakten^^: Overclocking so easy even your grandma can do it!


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

Wie hier einige schon anmerkten, lies dir vorher unbedingt 1-2 Threads zum Thema durch:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...startet-immer-erst-beim-2-anlauf-richtig.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/134997-sb-2500k-2600k-oc-thread.html

ich würde auch erst einmal sehen, wie weit ich ohne Spannungserhöhung komme. Vielleicht hast du ja eine gute CPU erwischt, jede ist schließlich einzigartig...

Gruß


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

müsste ich nur den CPU austauschen also gegen 2500k oder auch noch weiter oder stärkere Lüfter oder andere Hardware austauschen ?
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61  65€
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 150€   lohnt sich auch der Intel Core i5-2500 4x 3.30 GHz,boxed 160€ kostet ja nur 10 Euro mehr  
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 7€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 90€ Wobei ich diese eher optional bereithalte  
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

müsste ich nur den CPU austauschen also gegen 2500k oder auch noch weiter oder stärkere Lüfter oder andere Hardware austauschen ?
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61  65€
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed 150€   lohnt sich auch der Intel Core i5-2500 4x 3.30 GHz,boxed 160€ kostet ja nur 10 Euro mehr  
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 7€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 90€ Wobei ich diese eher optional bereithalte  
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€

edit:
Ups doppelpost  
Also ich wütrde so auf die 4 GHz wollen


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein Board mit P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz, z.B. ein ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) oder ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 oder ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3).

Dazu einen i5-2500K und einen CPU-Kühler, z.B. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 

Sind also Mehrkosten von ca. 80€


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mir die Möglichkeit zu übertakten schon offenhalten, also z.B. i5-2500k + AsRock Z68 Pro3 + einer der schon vorgeschlagenen CPU-Kühler. Im Nachhinein ärgerst du dich vielleicht an der falschen Stelle gespart zu haben... Es ist aber wie immer natürlich deine Entscheidung

Gruß


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, genau das befürchte ich  deswegen doch lieber die OC möglichkeit offen halten .
Welches Board soll ich am besten nehmen ich würde den EKL Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Lordac (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde das ASRock Z68 Pro3, ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), MSI P67A-G45, ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 oder ASRock P67 Extreme4 nehmen.

Die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ist ein CPU-*Kühler* auf dem ein Lüfter montiert ist!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

Ein P67 Chipsatz reicht aus, der einzige Vorteil vom Z68-Chipsatz ist, dass man im Notfall auch die IGP der CPU nutzen kann, falls die Grafikkarte kaputt gehen sollte.

Das Asrock Pro3 reicht im Normalfall gut aus. Das Asus hätte noch einen internen USB3-Port, falls das für Dich wichtig ist.


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

Also gut dann nehme ich halt den :
I 5 2500 k und dazu das Asrock P67 mit dem CPU*Kühler* EKL Alpföhn 
Also rund 70€ mehr aber das wird mein Spardöschen verkraften


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2011)

Gute Entscheidung

Gruß


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

Ja denke ich auch aber es ist ja immernoch Zeit bis ich geburtstag habe


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

Wieviel Zeit genau?


----------



## speedcubealex (25. Juli 2011)

26 September aber noch 1-2 Wochen früher bestellen


----------



## Softy (25. Juli 2011)

Dann wärme den Thread hier am besten nochmal kurz auf, ein paar Tage bevor Du bestellst.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juli 2011)

Jup, tu das!


----------



## speedcubealex (26. Juli 2011)

Brauch ich jetzt eigentlich noch ein stärkeres Netzteil oder so ?
Gibt es sonst noch/schon Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 80€
CPU: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a580325.htmlIntel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 170€
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 7€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) 35€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 89€ 
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€


----------



## Gazelle (26. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Brauch ich jetzt eigentlich noch ein stärkeres Netzteil oder so ?
> Gibt es sonst noch/schon Verbesserungsvorschläge?
> 
> Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 80€
> ...


 



Nimm lieber den RAM da sparst nochmal bisschen Kohle Teamgroup 8GB

Ansonsten passt alles, bis auf den Cardreader den dir Softy aufgeschwatzt hat


----------



## Lordac (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

die Nordwand finde ich aktuell im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen 2 zu teuer.

Für das Midgard würde ich noch einen Deckellüfter mit dazu nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## speedcubealex (26. Juli 2011)

Ich denke den RAM werde ich so lassen . aber due Nordwand sieht besser aus und die 5 € sind auch egal  
Hättest du nen Vorschlag für nen Deckellüfter ?
Und den Cardreder hab ich nur in Softys signatur gesehen , er hatte vorher nicht ein Wort in meiner Gegewart dazu gesagt


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Softy postet seinen Cardreader in fast jedem Thread, daher quasi Gewohnheit, wenn man sagt, dass Softy einem den aufgeschwatzt hat 

Deckellüfter hast du ja drin, dein Netzteil sieht übrigens auch gut aus, brauchst kein stärkeres.


----------



## Lordac (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



speedcubealex schrieb:


> aber die Nordwand sieht besser aus und die 5 € sind auch egal


laut Geizhals beträgt der Unterschied zwischen den günstigsten Shops welche beide Kühler auf Lager haben 8,68 Euro, das sind immerhin knapp 29% Aufpreis. 

Die Optik finde ich ehrlich gesagt sekundär, auch wenn du ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster hast, wie oft schaust du da rein? Wenn dir das wichtig ist und du den Aufpreis in Kauf nimmst, ist die Nordwand aber natürlich ein guter Kühler.



speedcubealex schrieb:


> Hättest du nen Vorschlag für nen Deckellüfter ?


Da kannst du im Grunde den gleichen 140mm-Lüfter nehmen den du auch für die Front gedacht hast (normal sollte in die Front ein 120mm-Lüfter), den Enermax T.B.Silence.

Wenn du willst kannst du auch alle Gehäuselüfter mit z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle entkoppeln.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

Mensch Lordac, jetzt lass ihm doch seine Nordwand, wenn sie ihm gefällt 
Andere geben auch 50.000 für nen Porsche aus, obwohl es vermutlich auch ein VW getan hätte.
Nachher ärgert man sich dann, dass man an den 8 Euro gespart hat, ich würde auch die Nordwand nehmen 

@TE
Wenn du auch noch die Festplatte ruhigstellen willst, könntest du dir mal die Sharkoon Vibefixer Reihe anschauen.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> M
> Wenn du auch noch die Festplatte ruhigstellen willst, könntest du dir mal die Sharkoon Vibefixer Reihe anschauen.


 Mein Einsatz 

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3


----------



## speedcubealex (26. Juli 2011)

Also entkoppeln brauch ich die nicht , aber meint ihr ich brauche noch einen 3. Lüfter ? 
Also ich denke vorne kann in 140er nicht Schaden und dann hinten 120mm und oben nochmal 140mm? Oder nochmehr oder weniger was haltet ihr eig von den Luftsteuerungen?
Also ich meine z.B. diese Revoltec Luftsteuerung 3.5" 4-Kanal würde sich ja eventuell bei mehreren Lüftern sinn machen ? ( vorne hinten oben und unten ?)


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juli 2011)

Wenn vorne unten einer reinpustet und einer hinten oben wieder raus müsste der erzeugte Luftstrom ausreichen^^


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

2 Lüfter reichen gut aus. Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, wäre ein 3. Lüfter oben nicht verkehrt.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn vorne unten einer reinpustet und einer hinten oben wieder raus müsste der erzeugte Luftstrom ausreichen^^


 Ja reicht! 

Die Revoltec müsste stark billigst sein. Wirklich empfehlenswert ist die Scythe Kaze Master Pro!


----------



## speedcubealex (26. Juli 2011)

Ja ich habe die Revoltec genommen , weil sie nur 11 € kostet , also werde ich vorne 140mm, hinten 120 mm und oben nocheinmal 140 mm nehmen.
Und soll ich mir da nun noch die STeuerung dazu nehmen ? ich meine ich werde nicht immer übertakten , nur wenn ich mal lust zu habe oder es bruache  wohl eher aus spaß dann 
Weil dann könnte man die Lüfter ja aus bzw runterregeln , für geringere Lautstärke und geringeren Stromverbrauch(?) bzw auch ganz aus machen (nicht alle gleichzeitig )
30€ finde ich dafür zu viel also wenn schon so das Preissegment. (10-15€ oder auch notfalls ein wenig mehr)


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

10€ ist ein bisschen wenig für qualitativ hochwertige Lüftersteuerungen. Wenn du das nicht dem Mainboard überlassen willst, könntest du Speedfan mal ausprobieren, das geht ganz gut.


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

So ich denke die Scythe Kaze Master reicht für mich aus ;D 4 Kanäle sind vollkommen ausreichend. Ich denke ich werde diese mit dazubestellen auch wenn sie ein wenig mehr kostet.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Die Tests vom Kaze Master sind recht gut, den würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn dir 4 Kanäle reichen, geht das natürlich auch!


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Naja ich hab ja nun nicht mehr als 4 Lüfter ? 
Also die Temperaturmesser bringe ich dann wo alle an ? CPU, Grafikkarte, Festplatte und am Netzteil ?
Wie bringe ich die TM zwischen CPU und CPU-Kühler an?
Wieso sollte ich 6 nehmen ? oder kann man den EKL Alpföhn da auch anschliessen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2011)

Den CPU Kühler würde ich über das Board laufen lassen. Die Pille kannst du auf den Boden des Kühlers kleben. Die weiteren würde ich auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte pappen, vielleich einen weiteren auf die Festplatte und den letzten weit oben im Gehäuse an versteckter Stelle für die Case - Temperatur.


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Wo ist der Boden des Kühlers und wo ist die Rückseite eienr Grafikkarte?
Und wenn dann nicht auf die Festplatte sondern an die Seite oder ?


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Der Boden des Kühlers ist diese Platte, die auf die CPU kommt (nicht !!! zwischen CPU und Kühler, sondern auf die andere Seite des Bodens !!!). Die Rückseite der GraKa ist nunmal die Rückseite der Platine, möglichst genau auf die Rückseite der GPU, das ist da, wo alle Leiterbahnen in einem Punkt zusammenlaufen.

Wo du ihn auf die HDD klebst ist egal. Allgemein halte ich von diesen Sensoren aber nichts, da sie viel zu stark vom richtigen Wert abweichen (v.a. bei CPU und GPU!) und eigentlich völlig unbrauchbar sind.


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Ja ich kann sie ja einfach anbringen und dann aber mit den Temperaturprogrammen ablesen aufm Monitor


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Was bringen dir dann die Fühler?  Du müsstest für jede ausgelesene Temperatur der Software aufschreiben, welche Temperatur gerade der Fühler zeigt (sowas wie "Der Fühler hat immer 10°C weniger" gilt hier nicht! Mit steigender Temperatur werden die Abstände größer!) und dann jedes Mal in die Tabelle gucken, um umzurechnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2011)

Gut die Werte sind nicht besonders exakt, aber man hat einen Trend den man angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut die Werte sind nicht besonders exakt, aber man hat einen Trend den man angezeigt bekommt.


 Das wird aber alles ziemlich ungenau. Mein Vorschlag wäre einfach, die Lüfter auf ein sehr angenehmes Niveau zu drosseln und nicht immer hin- und herzuschalten. Wenn man entsprechend gute Kühler verbaut hat, reicht dieses sehr leise Niveau auch gut aus.


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Sind das entsprechend gute Kühler?
Ich habe nur vor umzuschalten, wenn ich übertakte bzw. wenn nicht,
weil ansonsten kann ich ja eine angenehme einstellung finden ^^
Soll ich meine 3 Lüfter anschliessen oder ich bau die im gehäuse enthaltenen an freien stellen noch ein ?


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, die Kühler sind gut. Der Nordwand wird locker reichen, der Kühler auf der Asus auch. Die Standard-Gehäuselüfter würde ich rausschmeißen, trotz Regelung nerven die dank schlechtem Lager oft weiter. Du brauchst eigentlich nicht zwischen Übertaktung und Nicht-Übertaktung umschalten, die kannst die Lüfter immer gleich laufen lassen. Ich würde sagen alle Lüfter auf 600-800rpm wird reichen, teste das aber besser nochmal aus  Außer bei der Grafikkarte, da würde ich z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner (den du zum OCen ja eh hast) eine benutzerdefinierte Lüfterkurve machen, von unhörbar im Leerlauf bist leise unter Last (mach es so, dass in Spielen etwa 80°C erreicht werden, dann ist die Karte verdammt leise).


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Sind das entsprechend gute Kühler?
> Ich habe nur vor umzuschalten, wenn ich übertakte bzw. wenn nicht,
> weil ansonsten kann ich ja eine angenehme einstellung finden ^^
> Soll ich meine 3 Lüfter anschliessen oder ich bau die im gehäuse enthaltenen an freien stellen noch ein ?


 
Ich verstehe das so,dass du Übertakten willst dann wieder nicht nach ner Zeit wieder dann wieder nicht oder versteht ich das Falsch? Übertakte doch erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ganz reicht^^


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so,dass du Übertakten willst dann wieder nicht nach ner Zeit wieder dann wieder nicht oder versteht ich das Falsch? Übertakte doch erst wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ganz reicht^^


 
Vielleicht will er ja benchen


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er ja benchen


 
Gut das kann sein. Habe ich wiedereinmal nicht zu Ende gedacht


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Ja ich habe nicht vor immer zu übertakten ;D Nur wenn ich es für nötig halte


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn du die Spannung nicht erhöhst, ist der Mehrverbrauch so gering, da kannst du auch einfach übertaktet lassen


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

ne ich hab nur das einfache übertakten vor also ohne spannungserhöhung und so einfahc nur multilikator hochstellen


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Achte aber drauf, die Spannungen festzusetzen  Man kann grob als Faustregel sagen, dass die Spannungserhöhung linear mit dem Takt steigt, wenn du also um 30% übertaktest, hast du auch 30% Mehrverbrauch der CPU.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> wenn du also um 30% übertaktest, hast du auch 30% Mehrverbrauch der CPU.



...und eine um 30% verringerte Lebensdauer 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

joa ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen was ich genau machen muss ,trotz vieler Tutorials, aber wird schon schief gehen ^^


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> ...und eine um 30% verringerte Lebensdauer
> 
> Kleiner Scherz


 Die Lebenserwartung einer CPU ist so dermaßen lang, dass das völlig egal ist, selbst wenn es 30% weniger wären  Du hast so geschätzte... 294 Generationen


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Aber 300 Generationen wollte ich den eig mindestens benutzten  
So aber so sollte das schon ein guter PC sein  Ist die grafikkarte eig "zukunftssicher" also so das die auch noch in neueren , besseren monitoren ihr gute leistung bringt ?


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Das kommt natürlich ganz auf die Auflösung des Monitors an. Für FullHD reicht die im Moment gut aus. Mehr kann ich grad nicht dazu sagen, meine Kristallkugel ist in der RMA


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Naja, also die HD 6870 wird noch bis Full-HD gehen, bei 2550x1600 und maximalen Details aber definitiv schlapp machen!


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

ACHTUNG Anfängerfrage ! haha  was heißt den RMA?
Meint ihr das es sich lohnen würde da was besseres zu finden ?


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Wiki hilft : Rücksendenummer

Was meinst Du mit besseres finden? Grafikkarte? Monitor? Kristallkugel?


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Für 2550x1600 (die nächste gebräuchliche Auflösung über Full-HD) brauchst du schon eine GTX 580. Lohnt sich nicht, die zu kaufen, für den Fall, dass mal vielleicht irgendwann mal der Monitor getauscht werden könnte  RMA hättest du aber googlen können 

Rücksendenummer

@Softy: Er meint die Kugel


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

ne beides  hehe 
also gut dann lassen wir das soo


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Und was ist mit Softy? Der braucht doch ne neue Kugel  Meine geht nämlich auch nicht mehr, seid ich 1394 Mal nahc den Hardwareanforderungen von BF3 gefragt wurde


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja dafür das die hersteller die Preise für meine Artikel in den nöächsten wochen noch um 50% verringern  sonst bin ich ja locker bei den 800


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Ich drück' dir die Daumen, dass es passiert


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Na dann kann ja garnichts mehr schiefgehen  durch den doch relativ hohen preis muss ich da wohl einiges selbstbezahlen


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Poste doch nochmal die Konfig, ich finde noch was zum Sparen


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 80€
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 170€
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 45€
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 140€
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  40€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 17€
Lüfter Vorne und einer Oben: Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm 14€
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 5€
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) 35€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 64€
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 89€ 
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7€
Luftsteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal 27€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/308503


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Sparen kannst du am Card Reader. 
Und die Lüftersteuerung brauchst du auch nicht, wenn du die Enermax Lüfter benutzt.


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Ach den Cradreader finde ich einfach cool , und die Luftsteuerung finde ich einfach cool,lustig,sinnvoll,schnieke und eigentlich alles  
Ist schon okee ich habs ja nun auch nicht nötig jeden Cent zu sparen


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Netzteil: XFX Core Edition Pro 450W


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sparen kannst du am Card Reader.
> Und die Lüftersteuerung brauchst du auch nicht, wenn du die Enermax Lüfter benutzt.


 
Verdammt, Softy schafft es, dass ich mir diesen Cardreader niemals kaufen werde, der nervt nämlich (der CR)


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Verdammt, Softy schafft es, dass ich mir diesen Cardreader niemals kaufen werde, der nervt nämlich (der CR)


 Lass ihm doch den CR, immerhin ist die Kristallkugel schon in Reparatur


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Man könnt ja fast denken Softy kriegt Geld dafür das er den verbreitet  haha 
Danke huntertech aber das geht so schon in Ordnung.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Das XFX ist ja nicht schlechter als das Antec, du musst nicht unbedingt das teurere kaufen


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Hab ich CardReader gehört? 

Ich würde ein Board mit internem USB3-Port nehmen. Später ärgerst Du Dich sonst vielleicht mal.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich CardReader gehört?


 Nimm meinen gut gemeinten Rat an... und lass dich TESTEN!


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich CardReader gehört?
> 
> Ich würde ein Board mit internem USB3-Port nehmen. Später ärgerst Du Dich sonst vielleicht mal.


 

Ach ge Schmarn : Adapter USB 3.0


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Ach ge Schmarn : Adapter USB 3.0


 
Aber ohne internen USB 3 Port wird das Ding nichts.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ohne internen USB 3 Port wird das Ding nichts.


 Den lötet Softy höchst persönlich drauf, wenn es sein muss


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

Jemand einen vorschlag für ein board mit usb 3.0? was nun nicht wieder groß teurer wird  weil 800 sind genug


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte nen Vorschlag: Kauf dir ein USB 3.0-Verlängerungskabel wenn es erforderlich wird und leg es dir neben den PC, steckst du hinten in den PC und gut


----------



## speedcubealex (27. Juli 2011)

ja also durch den externen anschluss  wenn das reicht , dann ist das oke


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Das hier finde ich sehr gut ausgestattet (auch wenn quanti gleich wieder meckert, weil es keine 400 SATA-Ports hat )): MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-001R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

ist es den wichtig das der unbedingt intern ist ? ich meine das andere hat ja 2 externe


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Kommt ganz auf Deine Anforderungen an , wenn Dir 2x extern USB3 hinten reicht, dann ist das Asrock Pro3 schon ok.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

ja wofür braucht man den so usb3.0?


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

Um schneller auf externe Daten zuzugreifen (USB3 Sticks, externe Festplatten) etc.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du z.b. eine externe platte nutzt, dann macht sich das durchaus bemerkbar. Natürlich nur, wenn diese dann auch einen USB3.0 Anschluss hat.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

ja ich meine ich könnte ja auch einfach ein verlängerungskabel von hinten nach vorne ziehen  oder nicht ?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du ein Gehäuse mit Front-USB3 Anschluss hast, musst Du das Kabel nach hinten durch das Gehäuse ziehen. Oder eben bei internem USB3 kann man diesen Adapter verwenden: Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter (noch nicht verfügbar) oder In Win USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern.

Oder ein Gehäuse nehmen, dass den internen USB-Port nutzen kann, z.B. das Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Also das kommt auf die Vorlieben an. Der PC zu meiner Rechten hat Front-USB, der linke hat nur 4x USB 2.0 (!!!) und gar kein USB 3.0, davon wurde einfach ein Anschluss per Verlängerungskabel nach vorne gezogen und ich merke da jetzt keinen großartigen Unterschied, ich steck ja nicht 100x am Tag was in den USB-Port  Geht natürlich nur, wenn der PC auf einer Höhe mit dir ist, sonst würde ich einen sehr starken Kleber empfehlen


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Ach ich lass das so wies ist gefällt mir so


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Was ich noch gut fände wären beleuchtete Lüfter einfach so als spielerrei  Enermax T.B. Vegas PCGH - Edition was haltet ihr von dem? Der ist zwar leider nur in 120mm vorhanden , aber leise und mit blauen (!) LEDs.
Wäre ja nur schön wenn es gleiche 120er und 140er geben würde


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Gibts in 12cm, 14cm je unbeleuchtet, rot oder blau und das Ganze auch noch günstiger 

 Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

ja die unbeleuchtetetn hab ich ja momentan , aber ich möchte mal rot mal blau anhaben  aber sind die nicht nur äußerlich sondern auch technisch ,bzw leistungsmäßig gut ?


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab da grad die T.B. Vegas Duo gefunden die kann man schön umschalten  sind die gut ? gibts ja in 120 und 140 mm


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab dir ja auch die beleuchteten Versionen verlinkt, du musst nur draufklicken 

Die Vegas Duo sind solange gut, wie du sie niedrig regelst. Wenn sie mit Volldampf arbeiten, wird das schon etwas lauter.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Die t.b. Vegas sollen recht laut sein. Mit abschaltbaren LED's und integriertem Thermosensor gäbe es noch diese hier: Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die habe ich, die sind super.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Wie genau funktioniert denn dieser Thermosensor? Regelt sich der Lüfter komplett selber? Würde mir wohl völlig auf den Keks gehen, wenn das Teil machen würde, was es will...


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Den kannst Du da positionieren, wo es Dir sinnvoll erscheint, der regelt sich dann je nach Temperatur selbst. Das funktioniert erstaunlich gut.

Im Prinzip ist das nur ein temperaturabhängiger Widerstand. Wenn der Lüfter volle Kanne Susanne drehen soll, kann man den auch einfach kurzschließen.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Nur die gibt es ja nur als 120mm Version , ich brauche ja 1x 120mm und 2x 140 mm und da hätte ich schon gern die gleichen und auch gerne die duo , aber nun die frage die haben ja eine eigene lüftersteuerung , kann ich die trotzdem mit meiner steuerung steuern? also die enthaltene dann voll aufdrehen und dann kann ich ja mit meiner trotzdem den zugeführtenstrom regulieren oder ?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Aber man kann nirgendwo konfigurieren, wie ungefähr er sich auf die Temperatur einstellen soll? Also wenn du das Ding auf den Kühlerboden der CPU klebst, dann wird der ja dauerhaft deutlich schneller drehen, als wenn du den an den HFF-Käfig pappst...


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Ist halt ne Lüftersteuerung für Arme  Konfigurieren und Einstellen kann man da nix. Wenn Du eine extra Lüftersteuerung einbaust, macht die Steuerung des Lüfters ja keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Deswegen mag ich den Lüfter ja nich


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Ja ich meine aber wenn ich den T.B.Vegas Duo nehme , da ist ein rädchen zum eintsellen dabei <<hier klicken>>  ich frage mich nur ob ich den regler sozusage missachten kann und den lüfter mit der eigenen steuerung steuern kann. Oder kann man die einfach ab machen oder sonst was


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Du kannst den Regler auf volle Kanne stellen und dann an deine Lüftersteuerung anschließen, aber ich würde einfach den Regler benutzen, Gehäuselüfter kann man eh immer mit einer (geringen) Drehzahl rennen lassen.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

ja werd ihn dann wohl einfach auf volle kanne stellen und trotzdem an die lüftersteuerung anschliessen , allein damit das schöne display der Lüftersteuerung genutz wird  
Ja ich denke dann werde ich mich wohl umentscheiden und 1x den Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 120x120x25mm und 2x Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140x140x25mm.
und alle 3 an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen , alleine schon aus dem Grund alle von einem Ort aus regulieren zu können.
Kann ich eig noch i-einen 4. Lüfter anschliessen ? (also nicht kann , aber welchen?)


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Na viel Sinn machen würde es nicht.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

na oke dann schliesse ich die 3 an .
Also sonst noch Styling vorschläge haha  
Was haltet ihr von der momentanen Konfig?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Poste sie nochmal


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) 
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 
Lüfter Vorne und Oben: Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140x140x25mm x2
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 120x120x25mm
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster 
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 
Luftsteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal 
so das wärs 
Geizhals
Summe Bestpreise aller Produkte : rund 813€


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Ich find's super, bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Softy-Sekte dir schon wieder nen Cardreader aufgeschwatzt hat


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Freut mich  ja aber der CR hat mich einfach begeistert 

Ich habs einfach gerne den Cradreader fest installiert zu haben.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht prima aus  Der Card Reader wird Dir viel Freude bereiten 



speedcubealex schrieb:


> Kann ich eig noch i-einen 4. Lüfter anschliessen ? (also nicht kann , aber welchen?)


Klar geht auch ein 4. Lüfter. 3 reichen aber aus.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Gut dann aktualisiere ich den Thread nochmal wenn ich entweder noch fragen habe oder ich kurz vorm bestellen bin. 
Danke Leute 

Edit:
Und wo sollte wenn ein 4. hin und welches format?


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Bittööö  Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen PC!


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Ja gut dauert ja leider noch 2 Monate


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

In 2 Monaten gibt es vielleicht schon neue Preis/Leistungsknaller. Wärme den Thread hier am besten ein paar Tage, bevor Du bestellst, nochmal kurz auf.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Jab, einmal schnell vorbeischauen


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Doch schonwieder eine Frage   ich kanns einfach nicht abwarten 
Wenn ich windows 7 installiere und die Parttionen anlege auf der ssd , wie groß und wieviele sollte ich machen ? ich hab zwar das tutorial durchgelesen von quantenslipstream , steig aber immernoch nicht so 100%ig durch. Weil da erstellt sich doch i-wie automatisch eine 100GB große partition von windows die dann geschützt ist , aber so viel speicher ist doch gar nicht auf meiner ssd ??


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

100 MB mein Freund, MB  Du brauchst keine Partitionen auf der SSD, lass die einfach so. Ich halte von Partitionen eh nichts, begrenzt dich nur selber, für sowas gibt es ORDNER! 

Die Partition hat der bei mir auf die HDD gemacht, womit Betriebssystem-Klonen direkt unmöglich wurde -.-


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 100 MB mein Freund, MB  Du brauchst keine Partitionen auf der SSD, lass die einfach so. Ich halte von Partitionen eh nichts, begrenzt dich nur selber, für sowas gibt es ORDNER!
> 
> Die Partition hat der bei mir auf die HDD gemacht, womit Betriebssystem-Klonen direkt unmöglich wurde -.-


 
Von Partitionen halte ich auch nicht viel vorallem nicht von mehrm als 2  Ich hab im Moment eine für Windows und andere Programme und eine zweite für Spiele das reicht mir vollkommen.

Aber am Ende ist eh wieder alles undurchsichtig


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Oke also einfach nur die ssd anklicken , wo das betriebssystem draufsoll, und dann bildet sich die partition slebst auf der hdd ? nagut egal und dann bruach ich keine weiteren partitionen sonder klickauf weiter odeer ? weil ich meine du hast schon recht ich finde ordner auch viel besser  
Konnte ja auch nur mir passieren , aber ich hatte i-wie gedacht da würde 100GB stehen  und das obwohl ich die schon zum 2. mal gelesen habe :O


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Die SSD würde ich nicht partitionieren, einfach Windows drauf und gut is


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Gut dann ist das ja nicht schwer  Hat jemand ein gutes OC-Tutorial (am besten video ) weil ich habe zwar schon einige gelesen und gesehen , aber ganz sicher bin ich mir immer noch nciht , weil i-wie alle eiin wenig was anderes erzählen , ich möchte die CPU auf ca 4.00 GHz takten , ohne spannung oder so zu erhöhen.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Im Prinzip nur Spannungen festsetzen (auf den Standardwert, manchmal gibt das Board den als "normal" an, manchmal musst du den Recherchieren), den Turbo ausmachen und den Multi so hochsetzen, dass du auf 4GBz kommst. Stabilitätstests würde ich auch noch machen, und Temperaturtests (Core Temp, Prime95).


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Oke also:
- Spannung festsetzten (normal oder recherchieren(mit welchem prog))
- Turbo ausmachen (heißt wie genau im bios?)
- Multi auf x40 setzten (heißt wie genau im bios?)
- dann Stabilität prüfen mit Prime95 und auf Temperatur achten!

Aber soll ich multiplikator schrittweise erhöhen oder gleich auf 40?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

4 GHZ sollten mit einem vernünftigen Kühler und der Standardspannung schon drin sein.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Du kannst alles im BIOS machen. Turbo musst du suchen, Multi wird offensichtlich sein.

Da 4GHz ja so nichts ungewöhnliches für die Art von CPUs ist, würde ich sagen, du gehst erst auf 3,8 GHz, testest ne Stunde mit Prime, dann 3,9 und dann 4,0 GHz und lässt Prime dann mal einen Tag lang laufen (Core Temp braucht nur 15-30 Minuten, dann sind die Temps schwankungsfrei).


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

gut dann werd ich das machen , aber wo kriege ich die standarspannung her ? also mit welchem prog find eich das raus ?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

z.B. mit CPU-Z kannst Du die Spannung auslesen.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

echt? unter CPU? aber wo?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Unter Core-Voltage. Im Idle ist die Spannung aber natürlich niedriger.


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

Ja aber bei mir steht nirgends CoreVoltage?
ahh gefunden , aber bei mir ist es grau und nichts wird da angezeigt??


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Hier stehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hast Du ein ältere Version von CPU-Z? Ansonsten schau einfach im BIOS nach


----------



## speedcubealex (28. Juli 2011)

HIER kannst du sehen wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

Komisch, dann kann CPU-Z die CPU-Spannung bei Deinem Prozessor wohl nicht auslesen.

Dann würde ich im BIOS nachschauen, oder ein anderes Programm testen, z.B. CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting, oder Everest oder Sisoft Sandra


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

Dein ganzes CPU-Z scheint zu spinnen! Du hast ja keinen mobilen Core i3 370M, sondern einen Desktop-Core i5 2500k, solange ich mich recht erinnere. Sei aber vorsichtig, bei dem, was der HWMonitor, den Softy dir verlinkt hat, ausspuckt, immerhin hatten wir in letzter Zeit schon 2 Fälle, wo der völlig konfuse Werte angezeigt hat.

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt, angeblich soll 1,18V die Standardspannung sein.


----------



## speedcubealex (29. Juli 2011)

Ja , vielleicht liegt es daran das ich im Urlaub bin und nur den Laptop mithabe.
Und ein i5 2500k hab ichb ja NOCH nicht 
ich wollte es nur mal ausprobieren , damit es später dann auch klappt .  Hab gedacht das ist genauso wie am Desktop PC


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

Oh man, du musst natürlich schon an dem PC CPU-Z installieren, den du auch übertakten willst  Wenn du CPU-Z auf deinem zukünftigen Desktoprechner mit 2500k installierst, wird das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit anständig laufen


----------



## speedcubealex (29. Juli 2011)

Oke dann bn ich ja beruhigt , aber müsst es eig nicht auch mit dem laptop gehen? naja egal
Also ich werde mir den PC eventuell doch nicht erst zum Geburtstag hohlen , sondern kaufe ihn mir einfach so selber, das heißt früher  
Ich bin grade beim stöbern auf Lightscribe gestoßen , finde ich gut 
Habe da auch schon ein güntsiges Modell gefunden , ist das gut und kann gegen das andere Laufwerk getauscht werden? kostet ja nur 2 Euro mehr.*
*ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

Klar, für 2 € mehr, aber Lightscribe ist nicht so der Hit, das machst Du 3x und dann liegen die LS-Rohlinge in der Ecke. Dauert lang und der Kontrast ist bescheiden.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Naja, Lightscribe... wer es will, von mir aus, ich bleib beim guten alten Stift


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Soo also hier nochmal we ich das jetzt aufgeteilt habe:
Board: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)   78,15 Mindfactory
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)  171,48 Mindfactory
RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC)  41,99 Alternate
GraKa: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5   144,42 Mindfactory
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)  41,85 Mindfactory 
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24B3LT schwarz,SATA,bulk  23,38 Mindfactory 
Lüfter Vorne und Oben: Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140x140x25mm x2 18,10 Mindfactory
Lüfter Hinten: Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 120x120x25mm  15,41 Mindfactory
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) 39,85 Mindfactory
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster  64,78 Mindfactory
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W 57,73 Mindfactory
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) 88,40 Mindfactory
CardReader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader 7,63 Mindfactory
Luftsteuerung: Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal 26,11 Mindfactory

bei MIndfactory keine Versandkosten (ab 200€ und zwischen 0-6 Uhr)
Bei Alternate 6,95 €.

Wäre das oke so ?


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

Nur RAM bei alternate?

Das würde ich mir dann auch sparen...

Für den rampreis + versandkosten bekommst bei mindfactory doch auch was?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Es ist egal, welchen Ram du nimmst, nimm einfach das günstigste 8GB-Kit (mit 2 Riegeln) von Mindfactory, das du bekommen kannst und das 1,5V Spannung hat.


----------



## Gazelle (30. Juli 2011)

Ich schmeiß mal wieder den Teamgroup Speicher in die Runde: Teamgroup 8GB

Langsam sollte cih die Links echt iwo Speichern, das ewige rumsuchen nervt!


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Sieht prima aus  Urbi @ Orbi


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist egal, welchen Ram du nimmst, nimm einfach das günstigste 8GB-Kit (mit 2 Riegeln) von Mindfactory, das du bekommen kannst und das 1,5V Spannung hat.



Brrrrrrr ich bekomme ca alle 2-3 Monate einen pc von irgend einem bekannten oder Freund von nen Kumpel oder so der "kaputt" ist.

Ich kann zu 95% dann davon ausgehen dass irgend ein billig RAM drin ist und mit neuem Markenram das System wieder läuft.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass immer der Ram kaputt ist, vor allem ist letztendlich eh alles das Gleiche, ob nun Kingston, Corsair, A-Data oder G.Skill draufsteht.


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

was haltet ihr von einem Corsair Ram ? so um die 50€?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Corsair ist eigentlich ein guter Hersteller, aber ob man jetzt nur für den Namen mehr bezahlen sollte  Musst du wissen!


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich hätte da schon welche gefunden :*
*G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333)
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Das letzte gefällt mir ist aber 1600.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich....ich verbaue z.b. nie g.skill....obwohl doch im pc von meinem Bruder sollte ich eine Ausnahme machen...gemacht hab ich es....inzwischen ist aber auch kingston drin...


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Der Corsair Vengeance passt unter kaum einen größeren CPU-Kühler, selten gibt es auch bei den Ripjaws Probleme. Sicherheitshalber würde ich RAM ohne Heaspreader nehmen. Marke ist eigentlich  Einen defekten Riegel kannst Du bei jedem Hersteller mal erwischen.


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt definitiv...aber endgültig bestätigt hab ich mich bei meine Bruder gefühlt...das erste kit war bei Lieferung defekt. Das ausgetauschte kit ging nen halbes Jahr gut dann war ein Riegel kaputt...auch das würde ohne Probleme ersetzt (das wiederum muss ich g.skill zugute halten). Das neue Kit war dann auch defekt...dann durfte ich kingston einbauen 

Aber auch kingston kann kaputt gehen das kann keiner leugnen...aber in 15 Jahren ist mir bisher nur ein Riegel kaputt gegangen. Toi Toi toi


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Das heißt ich kann den Corsair Vegaence nicht nehmen?
Schade das wär mein favorit gewesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Das heißt ich kann den Corsair Vegaence nicht nehmen?
> Schade das wär mein favorit gewesen


 
Dei sind durch die Kühler sehr hoch, du musst dann eine kompakte Wasserkühlung als Kühler kaufen, dann gehen sie.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du einen größeren Towerkühler einbauen willst, gibt es  da Platzprobleme, die RAM-Slots sind dann teilweise nicht nutzbar.


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Ja würde es den in mein system passen?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Welchen CPU Kühler nimmst Du denn jetzt?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Zum Ram: Mein zweiter PC hat G-Skill seit einigen Jahren (glaube ich  ), mein großer hat A-Data. Man kann immer irgendetwas bemängeln, so sind die Chips von A-Data auch nicht die besten, DDR3-1333 CL8 ist die Herstellervorgabe, manchmal geht Memtest damit aber nichtmal an (mit CL9 geht es), im Alltag aber geht CL8. Wenn ich Übertaktungsversuche starte (Standardspannung ist 1,5V), kommen sie selbst mit 1,6V nicht an DDR3-1450 ran


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Und?
Wichtig ist doch, dass du Dinger laufen, reicht doch.


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

A-data kann/will ich nichts zu sagen da ich keine eigene Erfahrungen damit gemacht hab. Abgesehen von einem usb stick und der ist gut aber wegen dem auf die ram Qualität zu schließen erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll  

Eigene Erfahrung hab ich nur mit Samsung Infineon g.skill kingston ocz und corsair. 
Infineon Samsung und g.skill das sind die Firmen wo ich Probleme hatte der Rest durchgehend kein Problem.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Wichtig ist doch, dass du Dinger laufen, reicht doch.


 Ist aber ein Zeichen dafür, dass da nicht sonderlich gute Chips verbastelt wurden, die schon recht nah am Limit sind. Wenn ich mal bedenke, was die PCGH da regelmäßig testet... 1600MHz schaffen fast alle, Serienstreuung hin oder her!


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Welchen CPU Kühler nimmst Du denn jetzt?


 Also ich nehme jetzt den EKL Alpföhn Nordwand rev. B


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Da passen die Corsair Vengeance RAM's nicht drunter.


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

und kann ich die Rams in die beiden rechten slots stecken ?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Nimm doch einfach andere Rams


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Ja ich weiß auch nicht , aber i-wie ziehen die mich an ;D Wäre das nun möglich oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Das müsste schon gehen, aber sinnvoll ist das nicht, weil die RAM's dann nicht im Dual-Channel laufen können. Nimm einfahc anderen RAM. Die Ripjaws sind auch recht schick und dürften knapp drunterpassen. Aber noch besser wäre natürlich RAM ohne Heaspreader.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Nordwand bei deinem Board die äußeren Slots mit überdeckt, aber mein Ninja geht bei meinem Board über alle 4 Slots.


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Naja dann geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher , die sehen ja auch ganz gut aus *
*Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX8GX3M2A1333C9)
die sind doch gut oder ?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Der wäre prima


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Aber recht teuer...


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Ach egal  
Hier mein Warenkorb  mal schauen wann ich bestellen draf , bis zum 4.08. bin ich ja noch im Urlaub.


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Nimm das Service-Level raus


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Sieht prima aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.

Btw der CardReader ist prima


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

Ja das Service-Level würde ich sowieso rausnehmen , schleicht sich nur immer wieder von alleine rein 
Am liebsten würde ich es sofort in der Hand haben und zusammenbauen 
Nagut abwarten muss ch wohl noch ein wenig  Wenn ich dann bestellt habe kann ich ja mal ein paar Fotos hochladen 
(wie kann man die eig direkt hier einfügen?)
Nochmals Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Du kannst unter dem Beitrag auf "Anhänge verwalten" gehen für die Bilder.

Wie sagt Softy doch so schön: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## speedcubealex (30. Juli 2011)

So nach einem längeren Gespräch mit meinen Eltern haben wir uns drauf geeinigt , das wir noch warten bis ich mein Praktikum gemacht habe ( bei einer Computer-programmier Firma  )
Weil sie meinen ich würde dannach vielleicht anderes drüber denken , bzw andere Sachen wollen ...
Naja dann warte ich halt bis dahin (anfang September) und dann bestell ich mir genau diesen PC ^^ wird sich ja eh nichts ändern.
Naja Eltern halt


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Kannst ja hier nochmal aufwärmen, bis September könnte sich ja noch was tun


----------



## speedcubealex (2. August 2011)

Ich werde doch ein etwas teureres Mainboard nehmen , hat auch intern Usb 3.0 (brauch ich noch ein kabel um es im Case an den Frontanschluss anzuschließen?
Ich werde es bei Amazon bestellen -> Versandkostenfrei *
*MSI P67A-C45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-011R)

Ist besser oder ? Auch weil ich denke das es hochwertiger ist


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Mir ist nur ein Gehäuse, das den internen USB3-Anschluss nutzen kann: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten brauchst Du einen Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Das MSI ist OK, ob du die Front USB Ports vom Gehäuse gleich anschließen kannst, hängt in der Regel vom Gehäuse ab, derzeit braucht man meist noch einen Adapter, da es beim Gehäuse normale USB A Stecker sind.


----------



## speedcubealex (3. August 2011)

Alles klar , naja vorerst keine Lust den Adapter zu kaufen wenn ich icht hab ich ja usb 3.0 hinten dran extern.
Andere möglichkeiten usb 3.0 intern zu nutzten gibts nicht oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Nur mit dem genanten Adapter oder eben mit einem Gehäuse, das den passenden Stecker hat wie eben das CM Storm. Andere Gehäuse gibts noch nicht, werden aber sicher in den nächsten Monaten noch nachkommen.


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

Oder Du nimmst das Frontpanel aus meiner Signatur


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ich werde doch ein etwas teureres Mainboard nehmen , hat auch intern Usb 3.0 (brauch ich noch ein kabel um es im Case an den Frontanschluss anzuschließen?
> Ich werde es bei Amazon bestellen -> Versandkostenfrei *
> *MSI P67A-C45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-011R)
> 
> Ist besser oder ? Auch weil ich denke das es hochwertiger ist


 Teurere Mainboards sind genauso hochwertig wie die günstigen Vertreter auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst das Frontpanel aus meiner Signatur


 
Das hätte man fast vergessen.


----------



## speedcubealex (3. August 2011)

So im enteffekt hab ich mich doch nocheinmal ein wenig umentschieden , 
Also ich nehm als MB das Asus P8P67 REV 3.1 , da kann ich später auch noch front usb 3.0 einbauen , Asus mag ich einfach  (ist gut oder bessere Vorschläge?) 
Dann nehme ich oben ein Be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm Weil da brauch ich keine Farbeffekte und der ist günstiger (und besser(?)) 
Dazu kommen noch ein 2,5" auf 3,5" Schiene für die SSD damit sie nicht im Gehäuse rumfliegt. (dieses hier , nur ein einfaches, billiges)
Dann möchte ich die HDD kühlen wegen längerer Lebenszeit usw. am besten tu ich dann die SSD drüber dann profitiert die auch noch davon  (Den hier , oder andere Empfehlungen?)
So das wars dann , HIER nochmal die komplette Liste.
Momentan 888,60€ gesamt ,aber die Preise schwanken ja immer wieder leicht hin und her.
Grüße Alex


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

1) Das Board ist ok, kannst du nehmen 
2) Ich würde günstigere Lüfter von Enermax nehmen (die T.B. Silence sind ohne Leuchteffekte). Das sehr gute Lager der Be Quiet!s bringt dir erst bei kaum hörbaren PCs einen Vorteil, von daher keine sinnvolle Investition
3) Nicht (!!!) die HDD kühlen! Es ist bewiesen, dass die längste Lebensdauer bei HDDs dann eintritt, wenn die Temperatur zwischen 40 und 50°C liegt, besser zwischen 40 und 45°C. Alles was drunter ist verkürzt die Lebensdauer leicht bzw. alles was drüber ist verkürzt sie sehr stark. Eine HDD kommt ohne Lüfter besser und die Extra-Lautstärke kannst du dir somit auch sparen.


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 1)
> 3) Nicht (!!!) die HDD kühlen! Es ist bewiesen, dass die längste Lebensdauer bei HDDs dann eintritt, wenn die Temperatur zwischen 40 und 50°C liegt, besser zwischen 40 und 45°C. Alles was drunter ist verkürzt die Lebensdauer leicht bzw. alles was drüber ist verkürzt sie sehr stark. Eine HDD kommt ohne Lüfter besser und die Extra-Lautstärke kannst du dir somit auch sparen.


Hab ich ja noch nie gehört

Gruß


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hab ich ja noch nie gehört
> 
> Gruß


 Google hat mal so eine schöne Studie dazu verfasst mit unmengen von Festplatten.


----------



## speedcubealex (3. August 2011)

hmm ich  les überall eher dae gegenteil ?haat du nen link?


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> hmm ich  les überall eher dae gegenteil ?haat du nen link?


 Weil irgendwelche Strategen von Mikrochips auf Festplatten schließen und dann ihre Theorien im Netz verbreiten 

Hier ist die Studie. Muss mich aber korrigieren, es waren nicht 40-50°C sondern 35-45°C. Diesen Temperaturraum erreichst du ohne Kühlung, mit Kühlung bist du drunter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 3) Nicht (!!!) die HDD kühlen! Es ist bewiesen, dass die längste Lebensdauer bei HDDs dann eintritt, wenn die Temperatur zwischen 40 und 50°C liegt, besser zwischen 40 und 45°C. Alles was drunter ist verkürzt die Lebensdauer leicht bzw. alles was drüber ist verkürzt sie sehr stark. Eine HDD kommt ohne Lüfter besser und die Extra-Lautstärke kannst du dir somit auch sparen.


 
Das ist nicht korrekt. Eine HDD sollte man immer kühlen, besonders wenn mehrere zusammen sind. Ein leichter Luftstrom sorgt für Temperaturen um 30-35°, was ideal für eine Festplatte ist.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Eine HDD sollte man immer kühlen, besonders wenn mehrere zusammen sind. Ein leichter Luftstrom sorgt für Temperaturen um 30-35°, was ideal für eine Festplatte ist.


 Ein leichter Luftzug ist ok, aber der TE hat einen Festplattenkühler verlinkt und das ist volkommen unnötig. Der Frontlüfter, den wir für jedes Gehäuse empfehlen, ist völlig ausreichend zur Festplattenkühlung.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. August 2011)

Gut festplatten kühler bleibt weg , lüfter ausgetauscht.
Mir viel grad beim “durchplanen“ auf, dass der cardreader 3,5“ hat , damit ich aber von draußen drankomme muss der doch in den 5,25“
Schacht oder? Dann brächte ich ja auch noch einen adapter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ein leichter Luftzug ist ok, aber der TE hat einen Festplattenkühler verlinkt und das ist volkommen unnötig. Der Frontlüfter, den wir für jedes Gehäuse empfehlen, ist völlig ausreichend zur Festplattenkühlung.


 
Festplattenkühler braucht man nur dann, wenn man eben sonst keinen Lüfter anbringen kann, z.B. wenn man Festplatten in die Laufwerksschächte baut.

Was für ein Gehäuse willst du denn nehmen? Normaler Weise sollte der 3,5 Zoll Kram in den 5,25 Zoll Schacht passen und befestigt werden können.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. August 2011)

Meinst du? Ich nehm das Xigmatek Midgard
Aber ist 5,25 nicht größer, breiter als 3,5?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Da musst du mal schauen ob da ein Rahmen drin ist, wo du dann den 3,5 Zoll Kram verschrauben kannst.
Oder du bestellt sowas mit, kostet nicht viel.
Delock Einbaurahmen 8.89cm ( 3,5 Zoll) auf 13.335cm ( 5,25 Zoll) - Computer, Foto & Technik online günstig kaufen bei Shopping.de


----------



## derBoo (4. August 2011)

Der Xigmatek Midgard hat einen externen 3,5Zoll Adapter in einer 5,25Zoll Blende. Passt also rein.


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Der Xigmatek Midgard hat einen externen 3,5Zoll Adapter in einer 5,25Zoll Blende. Passt also rein.


 Hat es denn auch die interne Befestigung dafür? Bei meinem HAF 922 zum Beispiel werden so Metallschienen dafür mitgeliefert, die müssen beim Midgard ja dann auch dabei sein.


----------



## derBoo (4. August 2011)

Da (fast) alle Versandhändler folgendes in die Artikelbeschreibung ticker: "1 x 5,25 Zoll oder 1 x 3,5 Zoll (extern)" sollte man
davon ausgehen, das man dort ein 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk oder was auch immer zu verbauen ist. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie was 
anderes erlebt.


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Da (fast) alle Versandhändler folgendes in die Artikelbeschreibung ticker: "1 x 5,25 Zoll oder 1 x 3,5 Zoll (extern)" sollte man
> davon ausgehen, das man dort ein 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk oder was auch immer zu verbauen ist. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie was
> anderes erlebt.


 Davon auszugehen ist, ja.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. August 2011)

Gut danke dann hoffen wir mal drauf , ich bin ja jetzt bei 880€ , wo auch schluss sein sollte , aber Ist das sys so erstmal Zukunftssicher?
Ich drucke mir nachher mal die Liste aus mit den Preisen und geh dann mal in Hardwareläden fragen , ob die mir da ein niedrigeres Angebot machen können.
(Und nein ich lasse mir sicher keine anderen Hardware-Teile einreden  , wenn nicht würde ich euch nochmal fragen falls verbesserungsvorschläge vom Verkäufer kommen )
Müsste ja schon unter 880 liegen , weil ich ja keine Versandkosten bezahlen müsste


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Mach noch mal eine Liste von dem, was du nun kaufen willst.


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Gut danke dann hoffen wir mal drauf , ich bin ja jetzt bei 880€ , wo auch schluss sein sollte , aber Ist das sys so erstmal Zukunftssicher?
> Ich drucke mir nachher mal die Liste aus mit den Preisen und geh dann mal in Hardwareläden fragen , ob die mir da ein niedrigeres Angebot machen können.
> (Und nein ich lasse mir sicher keine anderen Hardware-Teile einreden  , wenn nicht würde ich euch nochmal fragen falls verbesserungsvorschläge vom Verkäufer kommen )
> Müsste ja schon unter 880 liegen , weil ich ja keine Versandkosten bezahlen müsste


 1) Braucht dein Auto aber auch sprit, da relativiert sich der Versand 
2) Poste dein System nochmal


----------



## speedcubealex (4. August 2011)

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC 
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B AMD und Intel S775, 1156, 1366, 754, 939, 940, AM2(+), AM3
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
1024MB Asus AMD HD6870 GDDR5 PCIe
Asus DRW-24B3LT SATA LightScribe Schwarz Bulk
120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD12A Fan - blue/red
140mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A Fan - blue/red
ATX Xigmatek Midgard New Edition Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz
520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3
Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 schwarz
Kingston 2.5 auf 3.5 inkl. Schrauben
Asus P8P67 REV 3.1 S1155 P67/RAID/GBL/1394/USB3
140x140x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB14 750U/m 15dB(A) Schwarz
Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz

So das wars  Ne ich verbrauch kein Sprit , hab ja ein umweltfreundlicheres Fahrrad  (bin ja außerdem keine 18  )

Lohnt sich eig eine HD6950 evtl für mehr Zukunftssicherheit?
Oder nur unnötige Geldverschwendung? Kann ich sonst noch wo sparen?

Edit: ups muss die link nochmal überarbeiten da fehlt was  
Edit2 : so passt das


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Die 6950 ist schon gut schneller als die 6870, wenn du den Card Reader weglässt, ist sie vielleicht im Budget.


----------



## tobibo (4. August 2011)

Du kannst am Ram (Teamgroup Elite/Kingston Value je nachdem, wo du bestellst) und am Mainboard (Asus P8P67-m/ Asrock P67/Z68 Pro3 (SE) und am Netzteil (XFX Core Edition Pro 550) sparen.

Edit: Du bestellst bei Mondfactory, da gibts alles, was ich dir vorgeschlagen habe und du sparst gegenüber deiner ursprünglichen Konfig ca. 40-50 Euro, sodass eine gtx560ti drin sein sollte.


----------



## speedcubealex (5. August 2011)

Gut dann mal schauen : 
Netztteil ausgetauscht Danke 
Beim MB möchte ich gerne ein Asus , aber auch intern USB3.0 da nehm ich dieses , immerhin 10€ günstiger  Asus P8P67 P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3
SO und da ich ja eine HD6950 nehmen möchte , welche?
2GB ? 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11188-05-50G) 212€
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) 214€
Die Asus soll ja besser sein allerdings st bei der Sapphire zume sleben Preis DIRT 3 dabei  Was meint ihr ? oder nur 1 GB?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Also ich würde die HD 6950 nehmen. Das P/L-Verhältnis wird nicht schlechter. Die Asus-Karte ist verdammt leise, ob 1GB oder 2GB Vram ist für dich egal.


----------



## speedcubealex (5. August 2011)

Na dann nehm ich 1GB (?)*
*1024MB PowerColor HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Ginge auch, ich wäre aber eben für die Asus.


----------



## tobibo (5. August 2011)

Nimm doch die HD 6950 Sapphire Dirt 3, wenn du das Spiel eh willst, die ist auch gut, leiser wäre natürlich die Asus.

Hier ein Test:
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/sapphire_radeon_hd_6950_dual_fan_dirt_3/index17.php

Im Idle sehr leise, unter Last ist die Asus schon ein Stück leiser.


----------



## speedcubealex (5. August 2011)

So also ich bleibe bei der alten Grafikkarte , der im Gescäft hat gesagt das Netzteil wäre zu schwach , weil allein die GRafikkarte 40A zieht , und da war eine 600Wat , die hatte grade mal 48A
(was eventuell grade noch so ginge allerdings beim Aufrüstenspäter probleme geben könnte)
Er meinte das müsste schon fast 700Watt her.
Er meinte auch beim Midgard gibts probleme mit der voreingebauten lüftersteuerung , aber durch die eigene macht mir das ja nichts aus.
Es würde natürlich schon wieder um einiges Teurer werden denke ich .
Wird sowieso nichts , da er einige Teile nicht hat im Sortiment un ddie auch nocht aufnehmen wird.
(z.B. die enermax lüfter , lüftersteuerung , midgard mit sichtfenster, Netzteil)
Und es teurer werden würde , sodass online sogar die 6950 nehmen könnte ^^ also lass ich das (war ja eig vorher klar  )


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

40A !? Keine Grafikkarte der Welt würde auf 480 Watt kommen, der Typ hat absolut keine Ahnung. Mal ehrlich aber die Karten kommen auf keine 200W in Spielen. Ich würde einfach mal dreist zu dem hingehen, dem ein paar Tests auf den Tisch werfen und dem zeigen, dass er keine Ahnung hat. Mit 400W bekommst du jedes erdenkliche System mit einer Grafikkarte versorgt. Die Lüfter des Midgards solltest du tauschen, die nerven trotz Lüftersteuerung.

Ich würde mir aber ernsthaft überlegen, ob du bei dem wirklich kaufst, nicht nur, dass Händler vor Ort ja häufig deutlich teurer sind, aber sowas ist mir noch nie untergekommen, dass jemand so dermaßen daneben geraten hat


----------



## speedcubealex (5. August 2011)

Ja 40Ampere , so stehts aber auch auf beiden Verpackungen , Netzteil hat max. 48 Ampere und die Grafikkarte braucht bis zu 40Ampere , er meinte dann noch Prozessor 5-6 Ampere und dann könnte es mit den anderen Dingen eventuell eng werden.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ja 40Ampere , so stehts aber auch auf beiden Verpackungen , Netzteil hat max. 48 Ampere und die Grafikkarte braucht bis zu 40Ampere , er meinte dann noch Prozessor 5-6 Ampere und dann könnte es mit den anderen Dingen eventuell eng werden.


 Das ist volkommener Blödsinn! Auf der Verpackung kann stehen was will, 40 Ampere ist völlig irsinnig. Wie gesagt, eine Grafikkarte vom Schlage GTX 560 Ti / HD 6950 braucht im Spielealltag so grob um die 200", also keine 20A. 5-6A Prozessor ist genauso Blödsinn, der braucht nämlich mehr. 10A sind realistisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> So also ich bleibe bei der alten Grafikkarte , der im Gescäft hat gesagt das Netzteil wäre zu schwach , weil allein die GRafikkarte 40A zieht , und da war eine 600Wat , die hatte grade mal 48A
> (was eventuell grade noch so ginge allerdings beim Aufrüstenspäter probleme geben könnte)
> Er meinte das müsste schon fast 700Watt her.



Das ist totaler Unsinn, keine Grafikkarte braucht 40 Ampere, auch die Multi GPU Karten nicht.



speedcubealex schrieb:


> Er meinte auch beim Midgard gibts probleme mit der voreingebauten lüftersteuerung , aber durch die eigene macht mir das ja nichts aus.



Die ist in der Tat mist, aber da beim Midgard die Lüfter auch mist sind, gleicht sich das wieder aus. 

Lass dir also nichts vom Pferd erzählen, der will dir nur teuren, unnötigen Kram andrehen.
Hör auf das, was wir dir sagen, das machen wir ja nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## speedcubealex (5. August 2011)

Ja der kam mir auch so ein bisschen verwirrt vor ^^ ;D
Ich würde euch ja sowieso glauben


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ich würde euch ja sowieso glauben


 
Weil wir den Unsinn, den wir labern gut in Smileys einbauen können. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ja der kam mir auch so ein bisschen verwirrt vor ^^ ;D
> Ich würde euch ja sowieso glauben


 Gut  40A wäre wirklich etwas heftig, das müsste kurz vor der Kabelschmelze sein  Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das sowieso nicht geht, weil die Karte nur 75W pro 6-Pin-Anschluss + 75W durch den PCIe-Slot ziehen kann und darf, also 225W.


----------



## speedcubealex (6. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr eig von de, Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze 550Watt ?
finde ich ganz nett , ist ja auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Öhmm... *räusper räusper* 

Da kannst du lieber das XFX nehmen.
XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eig von de, Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze 550Watt ?
> finde ich ganz nett , ist ja auch nicht zu teuer.



Ganz ehrlich? Hier die Kurzform: Gar nichts!
Nimm lieber ein XFX Core Pro 550W das ist auch günstig und besser.

Edit: Arg Quanti war schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Der Meister ist eben unerreicht.


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

Naja hauptsache Schleswig-Holstein Power! 
Von uns gibt es hier viel zu wenige...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Die Dithmarschener haben gutes Bier.


----------



## HAWX (6. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dithmarschener haben gutes Bier.



Echt? wusste gar nicht, dass das auch ausserhalb Dithmarschens getrunken wird. Ich trink kein Bier aber die Brauerei in Marne ist knapp 8km von mir entfernt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Jop, einen Bayern darfst du natürlich nicht nach Bier fragen aber es ist schon OK.


----------



## speedcubealex (6. August 2011)

SO hier nochmal die aktuelle Konfig:
Hier


----------



## tobibo (6. August 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus, Ram geht noch billiger, aber der passt auch.
Mainboard kann man auch noch sparen aber deins ist sehr gut.
Kannst so bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus, kannst du bestellen.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Kaufen!


----------



## speedcubealex (9. August 2011)

Also ich habe mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und möchte doch noch hier oder da sparen , da 870€ schon viel fürn PC sind.
Mit dem übertakten bin ich mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher , ich meine viel bringen tuts mir ja nicht , kostet ja nur oder ? 
Weil dann könnte man ja den CPU-Kühler weglassen (oder brauch ich den trotzdem?) ein viel billigeres H61 Mainboard und halt den 2400 für 20€ weniger. (Also man könnte schon an die 100€ sparen)
Den Ram , weiß nicht wieso,möchte ich einfach nicht gegen was biligeres austauschen 
Ne SSD ist schon wichtig mMn, die ist drinne 
Der CardReader oder die Lüfter mit LEDs sind auch ok.
Grafikkarte ist doch auch ausreichend oder ?


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Durch Übertaktung kannst du ohne Probleme rund 30% CPU-Leistung rausholen, viel ist das aber nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die CPU somit nur einige Monate länger halten wird... Einsparpotenzial ohne OC würde rund 80€. Ich würde dir aber raten, das mit dem Ram nochmal zu überdenken, das sind wieder 10€ für nichts und wieder nichts. Hier mal was ohne OC:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (~145€)
  CPU-Kühler: Boxed (~0€)
  Board: mATX: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€) bzw. Asrock H61M/U3S3 (~55€, incl. USB 3.0 u. Sata III) ATX: Asrock H61iCafe (65€) oder Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 (~80€)


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Ram, Teamgroup Elite -15
Billigeres Laufwerk, Lightscribe braucht keiner -8
Option OC weglassen - 80,
Oder billigeres Mainboard, Asrock P67/Z68 Pro3 -30
Sharkoon T9 Value -15

Die Lüfter sind ja mal richtig teuer, kauf die später, woanders oder andere!!


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Bei den Lüftern gibt es leider keine optisch gleich wirkende Alternative. Beim Netzteil könnte man auch die 450W-Version nehmen.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Lüftern gibt es leider keine optisch gleich wirkende Alternative. Beim Netzteil könnte man auch die 450W-Version nehmen.



Dann muss er sie halt später dazukaufen, wenn er sparen will, kosten ja immerhin knapp 50.


----------



## speedcubealex (9. August 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem MAinboard ?  Asus P8H67
RAM kan ich ja jetzt den nehmen Corsair Vegeance ist ein wenig billiger udn gefällt mir viel besser  ^^ jetztt ohne cpukühler (also den riesen) ja möglich

So jetzt sind wir fast bei 750€ was gut wäre


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Board ist ok. Also bleibst du beim Übertakten?

Die Venegeance kannst du vergessen, sind zu hoch-´.


----------



## speedcubealex (10. August 2011)

Ja doch übertakten lass ich weg , und dadurch das dann nur der boxed kühler draufkommt passt der vwgeance locker drauf oder?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Wenn es unbedingt sein muss  Günstigere Boards habe ich ja vorgeschlagen, das Asus ist aber auch ok.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Board ist ok. Also bleibst du beim Übertakten?
> 
> Die Venegeance kannst du vergessen, sind zu hoch-´.



Mit dem H67 kann man nicht OCn, was er auch nicht will 

Daher braucht er auch keinen Kühler, die Vengeance würde ich aber trotzdem nicht nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wieso die Vengeance so beliebt sind, die bringen keinen Frame mehr als andere RAMs und nerven eher, wenn man eben keinen Boxed einbauen will.


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

Gut mal sehen , aber was momentan viel wichtiger für mich ist , wie sieht das mit der GraKa aus?
HD6870 1GB,  HD6950 1GB oder HD6950 2GB??
140€, 205€, 215€, aber laut dieses Tests ist der unterschied kaum spürbar , wenn man sich mal die FPS anschaut ,in Crysis sogar besser (!).
Und für ein paar FPS mehr oder weniger 65€ - 75€ mehr?????
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die HD6870 kommt mit FullHD schon gut zurecht, wenn man es mit den Filtern AA/AF etc. nicht übertreibt


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die HD6870 kommt mit FullHD schon gut zurecht, wenn man es mit den Filtern AA/AF etc. nicht übertreibt


 Eben. Ich würde jedem auch mal empfehlen überhaupt zu gucken, ob er/sie AA sehen kann. Ich kann es zum Beispiel nicht, damit kann man wunderbar viel Geld bei der GraKa sparen


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

hmm da kenn ich mich nicht aus , was ist AA AF oder wie auch immer ?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

AF = Anisotrope Filterung
AA = Anti Aliasing = Kantenglättung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

AA ist Antialiasing.
AF ist Anisotropes Filtern

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antialiasing_(Computergrafik)
Anisotropes Filtern


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

Also sind die 75€ nicht groß spürbar , und zunkunftsmäßig wie denkt ihr da , welche wie lange hält ?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Ich war schneller


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Also sind die 75€ nicht groß spürbar , und zunkunftsmäßig wie denkt ihr da , welche wie lange hält ?



Wie lange hält was?



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich war schneller


 
Was meinst du?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was meinst du?


 Guck mal auf den Post über deinem


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Guck mal auf den Post über deinem


 
Weil ich die Wiki Artikel erst noch rausgesucht habe, so kann der User dann nachlesen oder kennst du einen, der mit dem Ausdruck "Anisotrope Filterung" was anfangen kann?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Let me Google that for you!


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

hab selbst die begriffe im wiki eingegeban aber danke für diene mühe  
Na welche graka länger hält ^^ also mit der man länger auf höherem niveau spielen kann, bzw ob der unterschied der "haltbarkeit" groß ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Von welchen Grafikkarten redest du überhaupt?


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

HD6870 HD6950 (1 und 2 GB)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Die 6950 ist schneller und bietet Reserven in Full HD für AA/AF, das hat die 6870 in der Form nicht so.
Willst du also eher mal Bildoptimierungen nutzen, würde ich an deiner Stelle die 6950 kaufen.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, probiert aber erstmal aus, ob du die Optimierungen im Spielealltag überhaupt siehst!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, probiert aber erstmal aus, ob du die Optimierungen im Spielealltag überhaupt siehst!


 
Und wenn er sich dann die 6870 kauft, im auffällt, dass es besser aussieht, die 6870 aber zu langsam wird, was ist dann?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn er sich dann die 6870 kauft, im auffällt, dass es besser aussieht, die 6870 aber zu langsam wird, was ist dann?


 Das kann er doch mit seinem jetzigen System auch testen.


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

und wie ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> und wie ?


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber warten wir mal auf den Kollegen mit seinen super Einfällen.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Du musst ja irgendein System haben, mit dem du gerade hier schreibst. Auch wenn es ein leistungsschwaches System ist, dann kannst du dir ja trotzdem ein altes Spiel nehmen und mal ein paar Minuten mit Kantenglättung spielen und ein paar Minuten ohne.

Ist doch nicht so schwer


----------



## speedcubealex (11. August 2011)

und wo macht man sowas an ?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Z.B. im Treibermenü.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Du musst ja irgendein System haben, mit dem du gerade hier schreibst. Auch wenn es ein leistungsschwaches System ist, dann kannst du dir ja trotzdem ein altes Spiel nehmen und mal ein paar Minuten mit Kantenglättung spielen und ein paar Minuten ohne.
> 
> Ist doch nicht so schwer


 
Wenn es schon ohne ruckelt, wie soll er dann den Unterschied merken, es ruckelt ja noch mehr und sag jetzt nicht, dass er sich Screenshots anschauen soll.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Oh man Quanti bist du schwer von Begriff 

Man kann Details auch runterstellen und selbst wenn das nicht hilft, wird der TE ja wohl irgendwo nen Freund mit einem Spielefähigen Rechner haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Oh man Quanti bist du schwer von Begriff
> 
> Man kann Details auch runterstellen und selbst wenn das nicht hilft, wird der TE ja wohl irgendwo nen Freund mit einem Spielefähigen Rechner haben.


 
Was soll AA/AF bringen, wenn man die Details auf Minimum fährt?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll AA/AF bringen, wenn man die Details auf Minimum fährt?


 Es geht doch nur um die Kanten, ob er da das Flimmern ohne AA als störend wahrnimmt oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Die siehst du aber nicht mehr, wenn du die Details runter schraubst.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Dann soll er wie gesagt zum Freund gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Wenn ich vor der Wahl stehe entweder weniger Details einzugeben oder auf AA(AF zu verzichten, verzichtet man immer auf AA/AF denn darauf kann man eher verzichten als auf Details oder gar Auflösung.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Darum geht es doch garnicht 

Es geht darum, dass der TE ja wohl irgendwie mal den Unterschied zwischen aktiviertem und deaktiviertem AA sehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Und das sieht er eben nicht, wenn er für AA/AF die Details runterfahren muss, weils sonst eine Diashow ist.
Kannst du bei dir doch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Aber irgendjemand in seinem Bekanntenkreis wird doch wohl einen leistungsstarken PC haben !?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber irgendjemand in seinem Bekanntenkreis wird doch wohl einen leistungsstarken PC haben !?


 
Mit Glück ein Pentium 4 und einer Nvidia 6800GT.


----------



## pringles (11. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Glück ein Pentium 4 und einer Nvidia 6800GT.



Die haben bestimmt so geile Kisten wie ich grade mit Athlon xp 1800 und GeForce 2 ti
:Ironie: evil:


----------



## speedcubealex (12. August 2011)

Hmm also ich bin doch noch reichlich unentschlossen 
Ich würdbei 830 liegen wenn ich doch den 2500k nehme mit guten Mainboard und CPU Kühler , wenn ich dafür erst einmal die Lüftersteuerung weglassen, da ich die ja später noch nachrüsten kann.
Das heißt :
Mainboard:                                     Asus P8P67 REV 3.1 S1155 P67/RAID
CPU:                                     Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B AMD und Intel 
RAM:                                     8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9  JA! ich seh ein der ist vieel günstiger  
SSD: 64GB Crucial m4 SSD CT064M4SSD2 2.5"
HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB
GraKa:                                     1024MB Asus AMD HD6870 GDDR5 PCIe dann rüste ich lieber in 2 oder 3 jahren nochmal auf anstatt jetzt 80€ rauszuwerfen 
Gehäuse:                                     ATX Xigmatek Midgard New Edition Midi Tower
Netzteil:                                     550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24B3ST 24x SA LS BK R JA auch ohne Lithscribe ^^
Lüfter:     Vorne:                                     140mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A
              Hinten:                                     120mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD12A
              Oben:                                     140x140x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB14
CardReader:                                     Ultron CardReader UCR 75in1 +USB Port 3,5 
SSD-Einbauramen:                                     Kingston 2.5 auf 3.5 inkl. Schrauben

Der Preis wäre auch oke , Was meint ihr ?
Ram auch noch gegn eine billigere ausgetauscht, und das Laufwerk auch.
Wie sieht das mit dem Netzteil aus ? Wieviel Watt brauche ich mindestens für das sys?
Reichen 450Watt schon aus ?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

450 Watt reichen für das System im Moment aus, da das 550 aber nur wenig mehr kostet, würde ich dabei bleiben.

Lüfter würde ich leisere T.B. Apollish mit 900 rpm nehmen: Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## speedcubealex (12. August 2011)

Also laut der Beschreibung sind meine Lüfter alles leiser ?
Ja ich würde nur gern ein mir Kabelmanagement haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Dann kauf das Rasurbo.
550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Oder du gibts mehr Geld für das NT aus.
580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Die Dezibel-Angaben der Hersteller kannst Du vergessen, da helfen nur Vergleichstests und Reviews.

Ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment wäre das Rasurbo Real&Power 550 oder das be Quiet Straight E8 480.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

Den Einbaurahmen kannst dir ersparen, die 2,5" Platten passen auch in die normalen Einbaurahmen von den 3,5" Laufwerkshaltern.


----------



## speedcubealex (12. August 2011)

Ja ? auch beim Midgard ? davon habe ich noch nichts gelesen


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Beim Midgard kannst Du die SSD in einem der Festplattenschlitten verschrauben. So habe ich es gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ja ? auch beim Midgard ? davon habe ich noch nichts gelesen



Ja bei einigen Händlern ist es schlecht aufgeführt bzw erklärt. Da ist man als Besitzer natürlich immer etwas schlauer


----------



## speedcubealex (12. August 2011)

Gut vielen Dank, dann kann ja auch da gespart werden und das geld in das Rasurbo investieren


----------



## speedcubealex (14. August 2011)

Es soll ja "bald" Guildwars 2 rauskommen , wenn ich das auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen möchte reicht die 6870 da für 1680x1050 aus ? Reicht sie dann auch für ein 1920x1200 aus (falls bald ein neuer Monitor herkommt ) ?
Oder wisst ihr noch nicht wie Leistungfordernd das Spiel sein wird ?


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Von zukünftigen Spielen kann niemand die Leistungsanforderungen bestimmen! Nicht mal vom bald anstehenden Battlefield 3. Da kommen immer (wie bei BF3) Faktoren wie Grafik und Physik hinzu, andererseits aber auch, welche Philosophie die Entwickler wählten. Metro 2033 hat zum Beispiel im DX11-Modus so viele unnütze Effekte, dass die Leistung schlagartig zusammenbricht, BF3 hat es genau umgekehrt, hier wird DX11 dafür genutzt, die Leistung massiv zu steigern, die Optik aber nur wenig aufzuwerten.

Aber 1920x1200 wird für eine HD 6870 verdammt knapp, je nachdem, wie GW2 eben ausgelegt ist.


----------



## speedcubealex (14. August 2011)

Was würdest du dann empfehlen ? hd 6950 oder gtx 560 ti , wäre zumindestens gut , weil im nächsten halben jahr kommt ein neuer Monitor 1920x1200 24" - 27"


----------



## huntertech (14. August 2011)

Das kommt ganz auf deine Anforderungen an. Ich zum Beispiel komme super damit klar, Details, von denen ich weiß, dass ich sie nicht oder nur kaum sehen kann, abzuschalten und spiele mit einer Karte, die wir für 1280x720 noch empfehlen würden flüssig @ Full-HD. Andere sind der Auffassung, dass ihr Ego nur zufrieden ist, wenn die interne Auflösung 19200x10800 beträgt und kaufen sich 3x GTX 580, ebenfalls für Full-HD.


----------



## speedcubealex (15. August 2011)

ich habe grade einen Artikel gelesen HIER wo drin steht das es ein neueres optimiertes und somit schnelleres bios geben soll (viel schneller).
Lohnt es sich darauf mit dem pc kauf zu warten ? oder kann man das i-wie nachrüsten ??


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Öhm, hast Du mal auf das Datum des Artikels geschaut? 

Du kannst ein Board mit UEFI nehmen, aber recht viel schneller bootet das auch nicht (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## speedcubealex (15. August 2011)

Ist das Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0 ein Uefi Board ? ich würde ja gerne ein Asus nehmen


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Ja, das Board hat UEFI.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Ist das Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0 ein Uefi Board ? ich würde ja gerne ein Asus nehmen


 
Asus und Asrock benutzen bei den neuen Boards nur noch UEFI.


----------



## speedcubealex (19. August 2011)

SO ich habe eine erneurung im vorhandenen equipmet , ich habe jetzt mit meinem Vater den Monitor getauscht , und habe nun den 23" großen Acer X233H mit Full HD,
und mal wieder lohnt sich eine bessere Grafikkarte , wenn ja welche ?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Für FullHD  wäre eine HD6950 oder GTX560 Ti nicht schlecht. z.B. ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 (297mm lang!) oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 oder MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## speedcubealex (19. August 2011)

die 6950 ist besser oder ?ich habe gehört die 6870 soll sogar ähnlich wie die gtx 560 ti sein , teilweise sogar besser.
Welche würdest du den empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Welche Graka hast Du denn im Moment?

Die HD6870 geht auch noch gut für FullHD, wenn Du es mit bildqualitätssteigernden Features (AAF, AF...) nicht übertreiben willst.

Ob HD6950 oder GTX560 Ti ist eigentlich mehr Geschmackssache, die HD6950 ist etwas schneller, dafür bietet die GTX560Ti PhysX und Cuda. Am leisesten der genannten ist die Asus HD6950 DC-II.


----------



## speedcubealex (19. August 2011)

Momentan würde ich die asus 6870 nehmen , hmm also ich würde prinzipiell ganz gerne die 6950 nehmen , ist aber auch wieder ein ganzes stück teurer 
allerdings ist die asus bei mindfactory ohne liefertermin ...


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

Die gibts in anderen Shops eh günstiger: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## speedcubealex (20. August 2011)

ne die ist hier sogar nur für 140 € vorhanden HIER.


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

Die wäre prima


----------



## speedcubealex (20. August 2011)

und die ist auch ausreichend für full hd ? auf höchste auflösung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

Das wirst du ausprobieren müssen, Maximale Details bei den meisten Games auf jeden Fall, Maximale AA/AF aber eher nicht.


----------



## speedcubealex (21. August 2011)

Mir fällt auf das der Monitor nur ein VGA anschluss hat , die grafikkarte aber nur 2x DVI und 2x display port , gibts möglichkeiten die da anzuschließen ( adapter ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Wieso hat der Monitor nur VGA? 
Adapter sind aber bei der Grafikkarte dabei.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Welcher Monitor?


----------



## speedcubealex (21. August 2011)

ein Acer X233H , der hat hinten nur nen VGA, und ein netzkabel anschluss, aber full hd 
oder ich nehme wieder den alten , hd ready aber DVI , VGA, sound und netzkabel anschluss


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Also laut Beschreibung hat der DVI.
Hast du richtig geguckt?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Es wird wohl der hier sein, und der hat nur VGA : Acer X3 Excel X233Hb, 23" (ET.VX3HE.003) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

jop, stimmt, der hat kein DVI, das wird auch bei einem Test bemängelt.

Mein Tipp:
Umtauschen.


----------



## speedcubealex (21. August 2011)

dafür ist der schon viel zualt  der ist schon locker über nem jahr alt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Tja, dann musst du damit leben, dass er nur mit VGA läuft, Adapter sind bei der Grafikkarte zu finden.


----------



## speedcubealex (21. August 2011)

ist das schlecht ? sollte ich lieber den mit hd ready nehmen , der hat ja DVI , ich hab ja mit meinem Vater getauscht , kanns auch jederzeit wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Ich würde beide mal anschließen, und dann entscheiden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

VGA ist halt analog, ist schlechter als digital. Musst du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> VGA ist halt analog, ist schlechter als digital. Musst du mal ausprobieren.


 Ich hab's mal ausprobiert, bei mir war VGA sehr deutlich erkennbar unschärfer und das Kabel war auch irgendwie... anders. Wenn man es bewegt hat, wurde das Bild rot


----------



## speedcubealex (1. September 2011)

So nun wärme ich den Thread noch einmal auf 
Ich habe heute mit dem Freund von meinem Vater gesprochen ,was der so dazu meint , und das kam dabei raus :
Intel Core i5 2500k
HD6870 asus 
Corsair XMS3 1600 : er meinte 1600 wäre besser wegen photoshop zum beispiel , aber ich hab gehört dann müsste ich spannungf auf 1,65 setzten bei denen ? geht das ?
Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0
naja dann halt noch 
Ultron card reader 
Scythe kaze master 
Antec high current gamer 520W
T.B.Silence 140mm oben
T.B.Vegas Duo 140mm vorne
T.B.Vegas Duo 120mm hinten
Crucial m4 64GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3
XIgmatek midgard mit sichtfenster
EKL alpenföhn 
und er meinte ein Blue-Ray Brenner wäre für die Zukunft gut , Datensicherung und so. 
LG Blue Ray Brenner

Werde vorraussichtlich morgen bestellen , was ich schon hier habe :
Monitor:
Full HD mit VGA anschluss ODER ich nehme den vom Vater : HD Ready mit DVI anschluss.
Maus:
Razar Naga 
Tastatur:
Windows Sidewinder X4

So gibts i-welche einwände , oder verbesserungen? (und ram , wie gesagt 1600)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

1600er RAM sind Unsinn, 1333er reichen, Sandy kann eh nur 1,55 Volt vertragen.
Und 8GB reichen völlig aus, Photoshop ist es egal, den Unterschied 2000er zu 1066er RAM merkt keiner.
Kauf diesen RAM:
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Softy (1. September 2011)

Jup. Bis auf den RAM sieht es prima aus


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

Hör auf Quanti und belehr deinen Vater eines besseren  

Ganz im Übrigen ist alles mit mehr als 1,55V Spannung für Sandy ohnehin schädlich, also hat sich das erledigt mit dem kaum schnelleren Ram.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Es gibt schon RAM mit 1,5Volt und 1600MHz: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit schwarz 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 

Lohnt aber auf keinen Fall


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

Ich mag 1600er-Ram einfach nicht  Nein Quatsch, aber man hat eben keinen wirklichen Vorteil dadurch.


----------



## speedcubealex (3. September 2011)

GIbts nen unterschied zwischen den beiden Windows Versionen?
Nummer 1 und Nummer 2 
Welche soll ich dazu nehmen ?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Nimm die, bei der das Service Pack 1 mit dabei ist, dann musst Du es nicht runterladen. Also Nummer 2.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Den Unterschied hättest du aber selbst herausfinden können, steht doch im Namen! 

Aber wie Softy schon sagte, Version 2 ist besser.


----------



## speedcubealex (3. September 2011)

Wäre das NT besser als das Antec HCG 520W ?
LINK


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Wäre das NT besser als das Antec HCG 520W ?
> LINK



Nö, du könntest ja statt dem Antec das XFX PRO550W Core Edition nehmen


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Wäre das NT besser als das Antec HCG 520W ?
> LINK


 Nein, eher schlechter.

Wenn es günstiger sein soll, nimm das erwähnte XFX, wenn es qualitativ das Non-Plus-Ultra sein soll, dann das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Wäre das NT besser als das Antec HCG 520W ?
> LINK


 
Das Pure ist technisch älter, schlechtere Spannungsstabilität, schlechterer Wirkungsgrad, weniger Leistung auf der wichtigen 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

So ich habe grade bestellt 
Folgendes um genau zu sein :
Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster
Intel Core i5 2500k
Asus HD6870 DirectCU
Corsair 8GB RAM XMS3 1333 mhz (1,5V)
Asus P8P67 Rev3.0
Antec High Current Gamer 520W
Scythe Kaze Master 
Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 140mm (vorne)
Enermax T.B.Vegas Duo 120mm (hinten)
Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (oben)
Ultron CardReader 
Asus 24B3ST SATA (Laufwerk)
und den CPU-Kühler hab ich ersteinmal weggelassen, weil ich ja in 3 Wochen B-day habe und ihn dann nachrüste 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch Windows 7 64bit SP1 SB/OEM gekauft (69€)
Das ganze hat insgesamt 866€ gekostet , also ohne Windows sogar unter 800 
Danke nochmal an alle 
Fotos werden folgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

Macht einen geschickten Eindruck.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

Na dann viel Spass beim basteln


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

Jap, sieht gut aus. Ich würde aber die beiden Vegas Duo auf jeden Fall drosseln. Der Silence ist ok mit seinen 800-900rpm, die beiden Vegas (1500rpm - 1700 rpm) sind aber ungedrosselt recht laut.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

Dafür gibts ja die Lüftersteuerung  
Wo genau sollen nochmal die Temperatursensoren hin ? (Video?)


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass die Lüfter dann nicht weniger leuchten 

Temperatursensoren finde ich Blödsinn. Wenn überhaupt, dann müssen die auf die Bodenplatte des CPU-Kühlers (nicht zwischen CPU und Kühler!), einer außerhalb des Gehäuses (Raumtemperatur) und einer im Gehäuse (Gehäuseinnentemperatur). Da die Temperaturen der Fühler aber nur wenig mit denen der Komponenten gemein haben, finde ich es wie gesagt nicht sinnvoll danach zu regeln.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass die Lüfter dann nicht weniger leuchten


Dafür gibts ja den Knopf um die ganz auszuschalten ^^ ;D


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

Dann hättest du dir aber den Aufpreis zu den Silence sparen können.


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

Ne ich mache sie ja nicht aus , ich habe nur  gesagt , das es möglich wäre


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

Trotzdem musst du sie drosseln


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

ja mach ich doch auch


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

Und an dem Punkt kann ich wieder nicht versprechen, dass sie hell bleiben


----------



## speedcubealex (4. September 2011)

werden wir sehen  ich stelle dann fotos rein


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

Okay, tu das


----------



## speedcubealex (5. September 2011)

Hat Softy nicht so ein Tool für die Einstellungen von ssd's ?
Wodurch die optimal eingestellt werden ?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Bitte schön : SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Einstellen musst du eigentlich nichts mehr, das macht Sieben automatisch.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einstellen musst du eigentlich nichts mehr, das macht Sieben automatisch.


 Bei mir wurde nicht einmal die autom. Defragmentierung deaktiviert


----------



## speedcubealex (7. September 2011)

Ich hatte ja am am 4.9 früh um halb 2 bestellt , nun ist heute, 3 tage später, das Gehäuse eingetroffen  
Hab schon die enthalten lüfter und so ausgebaut und alles schon vorbereitet  aber wo ist der adapter für die ssd ??
Allerdings wird der andere Kram vorraussichtlich erst am 12.9 versandfertig sein !!!  gestern stand noch da am 8.9 versandfertig... MANNO


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

Sicher, dass ein Adapter mitgeliefert wird? Wenn ja, nochmal alles durchschauen, sind ggf. einfach ein paar Stahlbleche. Schau einfach nach allem, mit dem du nichts anfangen kannst


----------



## speedcubealex (7. September 2011)

JA meinte doch i-wer vor ein paar seiten , zumindestens solle es kompatibel sein , laut verpackung auch , für 2,5" und 3,5" hdds steht drauf, ne die einzelteile habe ich schon alle zugeordnet.


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

Vielleicht muss die SSD ja in den HDD-Halterahmen eingeschraubt werden?


----------



## speedcubealex (7. September 2011)

jo stimmt ^^ grade gelesen ,im hdd halter sind löcher mit A und B makiert , und daneben steht eingestanzt A 3,5" B2,5" SSD  so einfach 
MIch regt das grade voll auf das das vorraussictlicht erst am 12. verschickt wird AAARGH  ich will den endlich benutzen.
Erst konnte der nicht verschickt werden, weil 2 lüfter nicht auf lager waren , jetzt sind die da , aber der RAM nicht -.-


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

Tja  Der kommt schon noch an, da bin ich mir sicher 

Was ich so alles weiß


----------



## speedcubealex (10. September 2011)

So mittlerweile liegt das vorraussichtlich versandfertig-Datum am 13.09.2011 , da ich den CPUKühler vorerst doch nicht bestellt habe , sondern den eig später kaufen wollte, hab eich mich doch umentschieden und mir den Brocken gekauft  soll ja auch gannz gut sein und für meine verhältnisse reicht das locker  also vorerst weiter warten


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

Der Brocken war jetzt nicht die beste Entscheidung für ein Gaming-System, aber annehmbar


----------



## speedcubealex (10. September 2011)

welchen würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

Der Brocken ist schon ok. Im Moment ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho + ggf. Montagerahmen (für Asus Boards) sehr empfehlenswert, da hohe Kühlleistung und sehr leise.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Brocken ist schon ok. Im Moment ist der Thermalright HR-02 Macho + ggf. Montagerahmen (für Asus Boards) sehr empfehlenswert, da hohe Kühlleistung und sehr leise.


 Jenau!


----------



## tobibo (10. September 2011)

Aber wieso muss der so ******* aussehen 

Da war der Typ, der den Kühler wie auch Lüfter designt hat, wohl vollkommen besoffen xD


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

Was ist denn damit? Der Kühler an sich sieht doch aus wie ein normaler Kühler eben aussieht und die sind ja auch eher nach Leistung und nicht nach Optik designt worden. Gut, über die Lüfterfarbe kann man sich streiten, ich finde es allerdings nicht schlecht (ebenso sind Noctuah-Lüfter ja auch ein Streitfall).


----------



## tobibo (10. September 2011)

Naja, ganz so schlimm wie bei Noctua ist es wirklich nicht aber wenn man den mal mit dem be Quiet Dark Rock vergleicht...(gut da bezahlt man ja teils auch extra den Namen und das Design)

Andere geben auch beim Ram 5-10 Euro mehr aus, damit er gut aussieht, wieso nicht auch beim Kühler, der ist doch viel größer? 

Rein von der Leistung ist der Macho wohl kaum zu schlagen, aber die paar Grad, die der bei gleicher Lautstärke kühler ist als z.B. die Nordwand wäre mir das Design wert.

Kommt natürlich darauf an, ob man ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster hat oder nicht


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2011)

Eben, es kommt ganz darauf an, was man mag und was man will. Ich war eine Zeit lang kurz davor, mit eine Wasserkühlung nur für die Optik zuzulegen


----------



## speedcubealex (12. September 2011)

was sooll den das ? mittlerweile ist es am 15.09 vermutlich versandfertig .. Das ist doch dämlich... jetzt fehlt die Lüftersteuerung, kann man da i-wie mal ne email hinschreiben, ich habe  noch nichts paasendes gefunden. wenn das so weitergeht ist bald weihnachten  Kann doch nicht sein das die drauf warten das alle teile mal gleichzeitig da ist udn dann fehlt wieder eins!


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2011)

Also dreist vom shop ist sowas ja schon. Aber normalerweise hilft es, einfach ein bisschen Druck zu machen: Schreib da einfach mal eine EMail an den Support mit deinem Namen und Bestellnummer und  dem Beisatz, dass, wenn nochmal ein Teil, das ja schon längst hätte beiseite gelegt werden können, nicht lieferbar wird, storneirst du die Bestellung. Warte mal ab, wie schnell das Paket da ist


----------



## speedcubealex (12. September 2011)

Ja so seh ich das ja auch und 800 euro is ja nun auch nicht ganz wenig zumindestens nicht für mich als schüler  
SO hab ich mir das auch gedacht, hab aber einfach nicht die richtige email dafür gefunden. Das Paket müsste ja schon diese Woche da sein, sonstr wären es ja shcon 2 wochen lieferzeit...

Edit: So E-mail nun verschickt, mal sehen ob sich was tut.


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2011)

Da wird sich bestimmt etwas tun, die werden dir die Teile schon zurechtlegen


----------



## speedcubealex (12. September 2011)

Na wenn nicht komm ich da persöhnlich vorbei und mach da Stress du 
 Also die woche muss es noch ankommen, sonst  in bin ich echt wütend


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2011)

Bis die Mail bearbeitet ist, kann schon zwischen einige Stunden bis Tage einige Zeit vergehen. Versteif dich nicht drauf, aber ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## speedcubealex (13. September 2011)

So als ich heute reinschaute, haben sie das Datum nochmal ein Tag nachhinten verschoben, weil wieder was fehlte!!!
ALso ich sofort email hingeschrieben und drauf verwiesen, das sie behaupteten, alles fü rmich zu reserviert zu haben.
SO nun schrieben sie das ein Fehler bei der Anzeige der Lüftersteuerung vorhanden war undauch si enicht lagernd ist,erst ab dem 15.09 wieder.
SIe haben die Bestellung nun noch einmal gesplittet, das Gehäuse hab ich ja schon seit dem letzten Mittwoch. 
Und die Lüftersteuerung wird dann später nachgeschickt, also wenn der andere Kram morgen verschickt wird ist das schon ok 
Die Lüftersteuerung kommt dann ja später, was auch oke ist.


----------



## huntertech (13. September 2011)

Das ist ja ein Laden du  Aber immerhin scheinen die Mails gefruchtet zu haben


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Soo Pc seit gestern da, heute fertig zusammen gebaut,  super alles läuft soweit. 
Pc startet in rund 30 Sek, noch Tricks da mehr rauszuhohlen ?
Wenn ich ejtzt ein Programm installieren möchte schlägt der ja immer C: vor , also die SSD ich würde aber eig ganz gern standardmäßig M: (HDD, hab  ich mal so genannt ;D) und nur in ausnahmen mal auf die ssd installieren. 
Sonst noch programme oder wichtige EInstellungen die ich vornehmen sollte ?
hab ssd tweaker schon benutzt. der zeigt beim starten immer 2 mal "press del for enter in efi bios ...." ist das normal, weil da gehen ja auch schon ein paar sekunden beim booten weg ?
Fotos kommen morgen, sieht aber supe raus


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

30 Sekunden sind doch schon schnell! Du kannst im BIOS unnötige Controller deaktivieren, spart nebenbei noch Strom.


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Joa schon, aber da geht noch was, am liebsten wären mir ja 20 oder so 
haste ne beschreibung welche ich ausmachen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Nun ja, eben die, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

Ich würde alle nehmen, die du nicht brauchst  Musst du doch selbst wissen... USB 3.0, eSata, ...


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

So hatt ein paar probleme mit java und DLL fehlern, also hab ich windows nocheinmal neu installiert funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, aber wenn ich jetzt auf Arbeitsplatz gehe, und dann die gesamten ordner makiere und eigenschaften anzeigen lasse sind das 11 GB, auf der ssd sind aber nur noch 36GB von 59 GB (dabie hab ich doch 64??) frei, sind da noch dateien vom letzten bs drauf ? wie kriege ich die wieder runter ?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Die 59GB kommen dadurch zustande, dass Windows 1GB=1024 MB usw. rechnet, und der gemeine SSD-Hersteller mit 1GB=1000MB usw.:

64*1000*1000*1000 / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 =  59,irgendwas. Bin jetzt zu faul, um nachzurechnen, müsste aber stimmen


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Und wie kann ich die unsichtbar belegten speicher löschen auf der ssd ???


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die 59GB kommen dadurch zustande, dass Windows 1GB=1024 MB usw. rechnet, und der gemeine SSD-Hersteller mit 1GB=1000MB usw.:
> 
> 64*1000*1000*1000 / 1024 / 1024 / 1024 =  59,irgendwas. Bin jetzt zu faul, um nachzurechnen, müsste aber stimmen


 Ich korrigier nochmal 

Windows rechnet mit 1024 *MiB* = 1 *GiB*, der Hersteller mit 1000 *MB* = 1*GB*.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich die unsichtbar belegten speicher löschen auf der ssd ???



Es gibt auf der SSD Reservespeicher für defekte Speicherzellen, aber der ist weder sichtbar, noch nutzbar, noch löschbar 

@huntertech
Du immer mit Deinen Gibibytes


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Aber bis jetzt habe ich auf der SSD nur Windows 7 , und ein paar Treiber installiert, für Mainboard chipsatz, grafikkarte und meine Tastatur.


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Aber bis jetzt habe ich auf der SSD nur Windows 7 , und ein paar Treiber installiert, für Mainboard chipsatz, grafikkarte und meine Tastatur.


 Schau doch nach, was soviel Platz verbraucht.


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Also laut eigenschaften von C: sind 24 GB belebt, wen ich aber programm von 64 und 32 bit zusammen addiere komm ich auf 600 mb wofür werden die anderen 3,4 mb verbraucht?


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

speedcubealex schrieb:


> Also laut eigenschaften von C: sind 24 GB belebt, wen ich aber programm von 64 und 32 bit zusammen addiere komm ich auf 600 mb wofür werden die anderen 3,4 mb verbraucht?


 Mach mal alle unsichtbaren Ordner und Systemordner sichtbar und klick alles durch, was du finden kannst.


----------



## speedcubealex (17. September 2011)

Ja und wie geht das ? also die sichtbar zu machen ?


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen  -> Ansicht -> ausgeblendete Sachen einblenden unter versteckte Ordner


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

DAzu musst du im Explorer bei Organisieren und Layout die Menüleiste aktivieren.
Dann bei Extras auf Ordneroptionen klicken und dort dann einfach die Haken entsprechend setzen, also Dateiendungen bei bekannten ausblenden wegmachen und auch den bei Verstecke nicht anzeigen.


----------



## speedcubealex (1. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute , ich bins noch einmal  
Sorry habs immer noch nicht geschafft endlichg mal die pics auf den Pc zu ziehen und hochzuladen, mach ich auch mal die tage , bin aber ab montag erstmal ne woche in spanien 
Wenn ich den PC starte, sagt der immer "Press Del to enter EFI Bios" aber in den beschriebungen steht doch überall das das board ne UEFI Bios hat oder wie ist das ?
Grüße Alex


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Wikipedia FTW 

EFI und U-(Unified)-EFI ist das Gleiche : Extensible Firmware Interface


----------



## speedcubealex (1. Oktober 2011)

^^ achso  ich habe immer gedacht das wäre was unterschiedliches  was hälst du eig von programmen zum "beschleunigen des systemstarts" ? also ich habe in zeitschriften einige gefunden zum beispiel soluto und windows 7 optimierer 2.0 oder auch  Glary Utilities 2.35.0.1216. Bringen die was?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Glary Utilities finde ich ganz gut. Außerdem ab und zu den CCleaner mit CCEnhancer laufen lassen, mehr brauchst Du nicht, um Windows7 schlank zu halten.


----------



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2011)

Von Systemstart-Beschleunigungsprogrammen halte ich persönlich nichts. Ich nutze ein Tool (Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2010) für (einmalige) automatische Tweaking-Einstellungen und um Browsercache, Registry und die restliche Festplatte von unnötigem Müll zu entschlacken. Startprogramme stelle ich mit "msconfig" ab.

Wenn mal die nächste Zeit keine neuen Programme mehr anstehen, kommt ein Defrag mit O&O Defrag 12 und gut ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze gar keine extra Programme, Windows Sieben ist schon sehr gut, wie es ist, da muss ich nichts rumschlossern. Dazu habe ich auch gar keine Lust mehr.


----------



## speedcubealex (2. Oktober 2011)

also habe 2 mal den pc gestartet, und das programm sagt beim ersten mal 37 sekunden und beim 2. Boot 33 sekunden ist das oke für eine ssd ?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich hab die Zeit noch nie gestoppt. Klingt aber ok. Du kannst ja im BIOS Controller und Kram, den Du nicht brauchst, deaktivieren, dann geht das Booten schneller. 

Wenn Du wissen willst, ob Deine SSD ok ist, kannst du Benchmarks verwenden, z.B. AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab die Zeit noch nie gestoppt. Klingt aber ok. Du kannst ja im BIOS Controller und Kram, den Du nicht brauchst, deaktivieren, dann geht das Booten schneller.


 Würde ich auch empfehlen!

Unter 40 Sekunden finde ich ist OK. Ich habe ein sehr langsam bootendes Mainboard (trotz deaktivierter Controller) und viele Startprogramme (Origin, Speedfan, Daemon Tools, Steam, Skype, Hamachi, Tastatur-/Maus-/Soundkarten-/Grafikkarten-treiber, Dropbox, und natürlich noch die unsichtbaren Systemtreiber wie Lan.). Dennoch bleibt auch mein Rechner noch knapp unter den 40 Sekunden (im Kopf mitgezählt), bis alle Programme da sind. Dein Wert ist also garnicht so unrealistisch für ein flotteres Board.


----------

